# Hellmouth IC



## Jemal (Jan 15, 2003)

Welcome to the Hellmouth, 
Population... Rapidly Decreasing.

It's the first day of the new school year at Brightvale High.  Some of you have just arrived and it's an entirely new school, others have been going here for a while.  But you're all there now.

Do some RP, and development for a while, possibly how you came to be attending Brightvale high, etc.
Just don't advance the timeline much past noon.  By that time (IC, not IRL) I'll have things ready so we can have some action.
(I'll also need to know which class you're all going to after Noon. Post that when you finish lunch.  Choose your own classes, etc.)


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

Gary Gray wlaks in, a bit shy, dressed in Tweet, he doesn't really know the way, just that he has been hired to teach history.

He doesn't really know where everything is, so asks one of the students (OOC: a player) where the Teacher's lounge is.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 15, 2003)

William walks into this new school, just another of many. 
_just another school, why can't my life get any more interesting._
As he walks to class, he hears a man ask where the teachers lounge is.
"I don't, I'm new here too," says William, and puts his hand out for a shake, "I'm William, nice to meet you."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

The screech of tires echoing in the morning heralded a new school year dominated, of course, by those who would have a gorgeous new red Ferrari.  The crimson beast pulled up to the front of the school, nearly running over some of the slower moving kids before coming to a halt.

Mercedes Tran pushed open the door to her boyfriend's car, happily humming to herself the loud music Ken Matthews had blasting.  Oblivious to everything around her, except of course for her boyfriend, the car, and her friends waiting for her at the top of the steps, she slipped her backpack around her shoulders.

"See you in Trig!" she called out to Ken, slamming the door shut so he could park and get to his first period class.  Turning around she bounded up the steps to her equally popular and self-involved friends, Missy, Jessica, Alexandra, and Tina.

Bright red school colors shone on all five girls, varsity cheerleaders for Brightvale High School.  Today's pep rally was going to be the first time Mercedes would perform in front of the school as an official varsity cheerleader.  Her heart beat happily and a beautific smile shone on her delicately exotic features.

The smallest cheerleader on the squad, Mercedes or "Merc" as she was known to her friends, looked as if she could probably blow away with the slightest puff of wind.  But anyone who thought that would be serious mistaken to miss the athletic muscles that curved along her toned arms and strong legs.

Laughing as she tugged on her long black ponytail decorated with red and white ribbons, Mercedes entered the school with her friends, dark brown eyes sparkling and ready to welcome the new year.

This was going to be the best school year. Ever.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 15, 2003)

Alex is walking up to the school, dressed in khakki pants, a suade coat, and a pair of nikes.  

As he rounds the bend he hears the loud echo of tires screeching behind him. He immediatly jumps to the side, only to see a bright red ferrari pull up, and that conceited little bitch Mercedes Tran  walk out, completely involved in her own little world. 

He picks up his  school bag, dusts himself off and continues to the school.

_If only I had her IP_


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

Stepping down from her seat on the wall outside the school, Gwen makes her way towards the building.  She's dressed in her usual black T-shirt and blue jeans, with the hint of too much eyeshadow.  The noise of blaring music and screeching tires causes her to turn and see Mercedes' arrival.  Laughing slightly at Alex's dive for safety, Gwen catches up with the hacker.

"You alright?" She asks with a wide grin.  "I'd hate to have to peel you off Ken's car."  Shifting her bag from one shoulder to the other, she notes Alex scowling at Mercedes.

"She's not all that bad, once you get to know her.  And she's a hell of a lot nicer minus the bimbo squad."  She shakes her head in bafflement.  "I really don't get cheerleaders."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 15, 2003)

*Hello There.*

_Wow...It's not everyday I get an attractive young girl come and help me... This is Gwen Daniels...._

Alex smiles widely at the girl. "Hey yeah she might not be to bad. Your Gwen Daniels right? I'm Alex Gurlukeavitch. I got History class first, how about you?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

"Good point, I'd better check."  Gwen pulls a timetable out of her bag and runs her finger along it.

"Hey, coincidence, I've got History too."  she puts the slip of paper back in her bag, and catches sight of Gary standing over the other side of the corridor.  "Woah, tweed!  I'm guessing that guy's a teacher.  That, or we've had a breakthrough in time-travel..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2003)

"And that Gwen, is the whole point.  They are a cult, and to understand them is to be them.  I mean would you actually want to go around wiggling your butt and flashing your panties to an entire football stadium? Umm don't answer that."  Matt asks from behind her decked out in his casual wear.

"Who else thinks we look like a GAP commercial?"  He asks Alex as he waves his hand to indicate their khakis and his longsleeve Bright-Vale Shirt.  He offers Alex his hand and a smile "Hi, I'm Matt, Matt Storm.  Who do you guys have this semester?  I lucked out and got study hall after lunch."

He gazes past Gwen following Mercedes into the school with his eyes unable to stop himself from adding commentary "sure is pretty though."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 15, 2003)

_Actul Friends this year???_

"Nice to meet you, I'm Alex, Alex Gurlukeavitch," Alex shakes Matt's Hand "What is your first class?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

"Just for your sake, I won't."  Gwen smiles at Matt.  "So, how was your summer, Matty?  Well, you can skip over the more sordid bits for the moment.  And you're drooling..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2003)

Matt absently wipes his chin before he realizes there isn't anything there.  "Hey, what was that for?" he exclaims in indignation.  "I don't interrupt your daydreams do I?

"Gwen, my summer was great.  I really had a lot of fun.  How did yours go? Did you end up with your parents at the hospital a lot?"  He asks Gwen while handing Alex his schedule.

History
Biology
Trigonometry
lunch
Studyhall
Gym


----------



## GWolf (Jan 15, 2003)

*WoW*

_ Looks like I an matt best be friends...we've got the same schedule._

"Hey dude, me and you have the same sechudule, This sucks, no computer classes..there is never any computer classes....Oh sorry, I'm just a big computer fan." Alex says.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

"No, but it's just too much fun to pass by.  I know, I know, I need a better hobby, but you're stuck with me for the rest of the term."

"My summer was pretty good.  I mean, yeah, I was stuck in the hospital a fair bit, but it's an interesting place.  What?" she asks, mock indignantly, seeing Matt's expression.  "Plus I got to ride around with Dad a lot.  That said, Brightvale is not crime-central during the summer, but I could tell you all the gossip around town.  My life is one non-stop thrill ride..."

She moves to look over Alex's shoulder at Matt's schedule.  "Hey, we seem to be going to the same classes, barring Gym.  But Trigonometry on our first day back?  They have no mercy!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2003)

"Gwennie Poo do you think we should help that guy?  He looks kinda lost and from the fashion sense I think the word 'VERY' applies to lost.  Promise you'll put a stake through my heart if I ever dress like that right?  Wouldn't want tweed to come back in fashion after all."  He says with a mock shudder.

"Don't worry, I'm kinda disappointed too, I think I'll do studyhall in the library, I think they have some workable computers unless thats changed from last year."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Mercedes frowned at the list of classes in her hand.  Whoever had thought up her schedule must have had a major bad hair day.  Didn't they know that this was supposed to be her year?  The year she finally had everything she ever wanted.

A secured spot in the varsity cheerleading squad, dance committee, and the top of the line sexy boyfriend with a mega-showroom car.  True he had only two more brain cells than your average chia pet...but he was so _fine_!

"World History, English Literature, Trigonometry...," She must have gone mental when she agreed to take a junior level class.  At least, Ken was going to be taking that with her.  "Lunch, Study Hall, Biology, Java programming."  And then the pep rally.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 16, 2003)

William turns around as he hears blasting music and screeching tires and blasting music.
_why do only the crazy and old people get the cool cars?_

William looks around for a group of people he might fit in with.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 16, 2003)

OOC: Whoa... Wasn't expecting that much posting.. And nobody's even arrived at 1st period yet!  Oh well, Gives me some more time to 'tweak'.  Just keep up the RP and work your way to Noon.  Assume all classes are basic setting up stuff for today (Unless Gary has anything special set up for his first History class.  OH btw, Mr Gray, drop the 'first-grade' students thing from your post.. This IS high school, no first graders here.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2003)

Wandering into school, Tom puts away a book he has been reading and checks out his timetable.  

Chemistry
English
(whatever the advanced maths is)
lunch
Physics
Programming

He then looks around for someone he knows and wanders over to Alex and the group standing with him.   

"Hi. What do you have first up, I seem to have chemistry. "


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Mercedes enters her world history class, taking a seat near one of her friends and chatting up a storm while they waited for first period to begin and for Mr. Grey to pass out their books for them.  She hoped this class would be more interesting than the last years big snore.  At least two other cheerleaders, Missy and Alexandra, were taking history with her so at least she had someone to pass notes and gossip with in class if she felt the big Z sneaking up on her.

Although if she didn't at least get decent grades this year, her parents would go all mental on her.  They might even make her quit the squad and Mercedes couldn't let something _that_ tragic happen!

OOC:  Well hehe unless someone's gonna talk to her or something (which I doubt) in any of her classes, you can consider Mercedes fast forwarded to lunch where she'll be sitting with her friends.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2003)

OOC:  Lol Kit we got our posts crossed, consider mine edited

IC:
"Perhaps we should get to class, we don't want to be late for this one, I hear this guys new so he's probably gonna be strict."  He smiles at Gwen and Alex before heading into the room to take a seat.  He makes sure to save seats for Gwen and Alex next to him.

Luckily the seat is also near the cheerleaders providing some excellent scenery in case the class was not too enthralling.  He had to admit that all of the cheer girls were worth a look or two, despite what he had said earlier to Gwen, especially that Mercedes, though come to think about it Gwen is pretty too.  _Maybe its the Hell-Mouth, maybe it brings all the good looking girls and the demons, though what that says about girls... I sure wish I had more time to do school stuff, then I could actually have a girl like Mercedes.  I could definitely play for the team.  I wish dad wasn't so hung up about this demon thing.  What good is life without a life?_ he thinks to himself.

  Shaking his head he realizes he hasn't really been paying attention.  Matt will remain waiting for the teacher glancing at Mercedes, Missy, and Alexandra everyonce in awhile


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

"Aww, I don't know, you could look quite cute in tweed."  Turning her attention back to the schedule, Gwen replies to Alex.  "I've got a programming class after Studyhall.  Maybe you could both skip out of Gym?"

Taking a seat beside Matt and Alex, Gwen rolls her eyes at his obvious focus on the cheerleaders.

_God, what does that boy see in them?  They're total air-heads._

She takes some of her books from her bag and starts to read a rather strange looking title, _A History of Demonic Possession_.

"You know, we've got a pretty interesting selection of books in the library.  I'm sure most schools don't have our stock of titles on the weird."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

By the time Gary has found the teachers lounge (why do pupils think it's fun to misdirect the new teacher dressed in tweet) it was time for his first class. He goes over to a teacher and ask the way.

5 Minutes later... (ow, teachers think they can be funny too...)

Gary runs into his class, panting, and sees his students assembled before them. He tries to stop panting, and walks over to the blackboard. MR. GRAY he writes. He then turns around and nervously begins to adress the class.

"Well, as you all noticed I will be your teacher for this year, we eeehhr, will start with ancient civilizations around the world, The Inca's, Mayans, Babylonians, Egyptians, Greeks and Romans. That will cover the first semester. After that will look at Europe in The dark ages and the Renaissance. American History will be a seperate course given By eeehr (looks on paper) Ms. Cranapple.

Well if there aren't any questions I'll begin right away with the Incans, page 7 of your books plz.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 16, 2003)

"Sorry I'm late," says willliam as he races into the class and takes an empty seat, "I couldn't find my way here."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 16, 2003)

Alex having following Gwen, in takes his seat beside matt, and begins to day dream slightly, with a passing glance at the cheerleaders as well.

Mr. Gray walks, in an explains what they will be learning. He rips out a peice of paper and writes on it

_Gwen
     If I got some stationary I can write me and Matt Passes from gym to programming, and better yet tonight I can hack the school's pc and change our schedules
                                -Alex_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

The Big Snore? Was it ever!

Mercedes tried very, very hard to stay awake in class, but her powers against the Valium Dispenser up in front was failing.  She was already leaning foward, her elbows on the table while her hands rested under her chin, in an attempt to stay awake.  Her eyelashes began to droop despite that and somewhere in the middle of the the Gaius Julius Caesar lecture she found herself seizing some Z's instead of the day.

OOC:  Merc will sleep the rest of the class period until the bell rings or someone interrupts her.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2003)

OOC:  Shouldn't it be illegal to sleep through your watcher's class?  And is it me or is the whole Vouyer fetish that they have going on creepy?

IC:
Matt found himself unable to follow the course of the class despite a great deal of willpower, and having done more boring things in the past.  He will doze lightly until the class ends, or Gwen or Alex asks him something.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

In the middle of his story about the Incans, Mr. Gray pauses a moment, seeing half of the class talking/sleeping, writing letters and so on. Some people notice him growing silent, and drop with what they are doing. Those asleep sleep right through. Mr Gray walks to his bag, gets out an airhonk (SP? -->Pressure powered noise) and walks to Mercedes, he puts the airhonk next to her ear, and releases the sound.

"As I was saying, the Incan temples were the center of life......" 

And walks back to his spot.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

_Oh....the salty-goodness...oh Ken_

HONK!

Mercedes nearly leapt out of seat, her ear still ringing from the loud noise pumped into it as she was rudely awakened from her very nice dream.  One hand over her ear all she could see was a Tweed-ed backside walking away and still droning on about sun temples.

Confused, she glanced at her friends who were rolling their eyes and laughing (they would be no help) to the next closest person to her.  "Is class over already?" she asked Matt and Gwen hopefully still rubbing her poor abused ear.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2003)

Matt gave a quick start as the horn blew near him and Mercedes.  When he sees the teacher still talking about sun temples he glances at Gwen to see what happened.  He has the grace to look embaressed when he sees the air horn still in the teacher's hand.

"No, I don't think its over, that  was an air horn.  I couldn't stay awake either." He whispers to Mercedes.  He looks over at the clock and groans.  "We still have half an hour of this guy."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 16, 2003)

_Is this teacher horrible or was my middle school teacher just awsome?_ William thinks as he checks over his eigth grade notes on this subject, jotting down a couple new things down as the teacher talks about them, and answering any questions he can that the teacher asks the class.  Then he sees the teacher stop teaching, take out a horn, and walk back towards the music-blasting-hot-car-screeching-breaks person and blows it in her ear.
_rich people, think they know everything , at least I don't have to spend a great deal of time with her, just first period... hopefully_


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

Gwen tosses a note back to Alex as soon as Mr Gray turns his back.

_Alex
You hack?  Very cool   I'll try to get you some stationary for passes.
Hacking and forgery are both felonies, you know.  You trying to corrupt the cop's daughter? 
-Gwen_

She quickly returns her attention to the class, obviously more absorbed than her narcoleptic friends.  Her desk quickly fills with papers and books, almost oblivious to those around her.

HONK!

Gwen jumps, sending her pens scattering across the floor.  Smiling at Matt and Mercedes' embarrassment, she passes her notes over to Matt.

"Nope, we've still got a fair way to go." she quietly adds to Mercedes.  "But I'll let you borrow my notes if you like."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

"Are you a *Chomsky?" Mercedes asked Gwen with a friendly smile on her lips.  "Because I don't speak his kind of native."  Her dark eyes sparkled with mirth and tilted her head to indicate the British teacher droning on in front.  "Are those real words he's using? Or is he pulling a Shakespeare?"

*Noam Chomsky, the most famous living linguist


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

IF Nobody falls asleep again, Mr. Gray will just ramble on about the Incans. He will close with this:

"Well, that was our first lesson this year. I hope I haven't been too strict, and that nobody got any permanent hearing damage. Just a note to let you know I've been where you are only a little while ago, and although I may not look like it, I know every trick in the book. I would like all of you to type out the notes you made during this lesson and hand them in next lesson.

This is not for a grade, but it will affect the view I will get of you. If you, for one reason or another wasn't able to take ALL the notes, don't trouble yourself with asking your fellow students, because I've seen who was taking notes and who wasn't.

Class Dismissed!"

Gary (I will refer to him as Gary in his spare time and as Mr. Gray when he's acting like a teacher) will then go to the teachers lounge and get aquainted with the other teachers.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 16, 2003)

_Felonies, heh, those are for ameatuers!_

Alex nods at the note, and is barely bothered by the loud sound of the horn.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

"Real as far as I know, but I'd want to check a few of them before I put money on it."  She shoulders her bag as she gets up from her desk.

"I'll give you a copy of my notes later.  You got Study Hall after lunch?  Even if Mr Gray doesn't want them, he might start asking questions."  Gwen mock-shudders, returning Mercedes' smile.  "I doubt the ever popular pop-quiz has gone out of favour..."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 16, 2003)

_I'm not a fan of shakespeare either, but he does use real words_ 

"Can't wait until lunch," William says to himself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2003)

"Can I borrow them too Gwen?" Matt asks with another embarresed smile.  "Hopefully he gets a clue, I mean he isn't that old, If you dressed him right he would look almost normal."  He adds while sliding his bag over a shoulder.

"I'm Matt by the way." he says by way of introduction to Mercedes as he waits for Alex and Gwen to acompany him to bio.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Corlon _*I'm not a fan of shakespeare either, but he does use real words *




OOC:  oh I'll explain this since Corlon didn't seem to get it.  "Pulling a Shakespeare" = Shakespeare liked to make up words in his plays.  Thousands of words have made it into mainstream usage that he just made up.  What Mercedes is suggesting is that Mr. Grey is making up words like Shakespeare did.  Incidently it is also what Joss Whedon does when he comes up with his Buffy-Slang like "salty-goodness".  Okay the English major in me will be quiet now...hehe....


IC:

"I'd love a copy of your notes," Mercedes replied gratefully to Gwen as she stuffed her things back into her backpack.  "Its just so hard to be back in school after a great summer, you know?"

"Oh, I'm Mercedes, Mercedes Tran," she added belatedly and then stretched out her hand for him to take but Alexandra coughed from behind her, trying to get her to move along with them and leave the social lepers behind.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

"No problem.  After all, that's what they invented the photocopier for, right?  And no panic, Matty, you'd already got a copy heading your way."

Gwen fades towards Biology, leaving Matt at the mercies of the cheerleaders.

_Not that he'd mind..._


*OOC:* Corlon/William, not ignoring you, we've just not been introduced yet.  We should be able to catch up at lunch, if not before.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 16, 2003)

*Alex*

Alex gets up happy that this class is over, but not quite so happy to be going to bio. He walks there and sits next to his new friends.

_Don't want to talk to much and have people think I am abonoxious..._


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2003)

"Thanks Gwen..." he says trailing off as she leaves him behind.  "I wonder why she didn't wait, did I do something to piss her off or is it just a girl thing?" he asks himself, though Mercedes could have heard it if she had wanted to.

He took Mercedes hand and gave it a light shake, regardless of the other cheer-leaders' rudness he wouldn't be.  He was raised better then that.

He gives a soft sigh,"looks like I better see whats bugging her, I'll see you in study hall, if not before." he says trailing after Gwen.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2003)

Having completed his chemistry doing little more than listen taking notes and attempting to answer any questions he knows, only when no one else seems to know he heads of to English.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna assume nobody talks to her and just fast forward her to noon.  You guys keep at it and then head off to noon so we can get the action moving. hehehe 


IC: Mercedes' day goes by rather uneventful other than flirting with Ken in Trig and having fun with her friends in between classes.  The first day, other than the big HONKING from that annoying new history teacher, was going by nicely.  The other classes weren't so bad and she managed to stay awake.  The closer it got to lunch though the more her stomach rumbled.  Mercedes could never say no to food and today they were supposed to be having pizza!


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2003)

(Since he shares no classes with anybody between now and programming, Tom can be fast forwarded to luch too.)

Tom passes the time doing much as he did in Chemistry. At lunch, Tom skips eating and heads up to the library to check out some of the more interesting books in the libraries occult section, after some strange experiences over the holidays he's carefully searching for books on magic of various types.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC:  Jemal, feel very free to fast-forward Matt to lunch or after if thats what it takes to bring everyone together or start your plot.

IC:

The rest of Matt's morning goes by in a haze of new text books abd lessons, he didn't pay much more attention in either of those classes then in history.  He wasn't really worried, teachers usually didn't do much on the first day, well except that history teacher.  He spent most of his time thinking about Gwen, and comparing her to Mercedes, both were pretty, not that he was going to have much time for a girlfriend if his dad didn't lighten up.  If he nudged her reading in the right direction Gwen could possibly learn the truth, giving them something more in common, but oh well.

At lunch he will Save a table for her and Alex as well as any of their freinds.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr. Gary will walk a bit in the lunchroom, calming down students when they get too rough, just supervising things.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC: OK.  Lights, Camera... ACTION.

IC: As Tom heads for the library at lunch time, everyone else is getting their first-day pizza.  As Tom passes by A hallway he sees an older gentleman in a brown suit walking around flustered.  He approaches Tom and begins asking in an english accent where a Mr Gray is, but as they're talking a loud roar is heard from the side, and a large form barrels into them, knocking Tom down and flinging the old man down the hallway away from him.

Getting up, the man tries to hobble away shouting for Tom to "Run away, young chap!"  The thing soon catches up to him though, and takes a great swing at him.

IN the lunch room everyone is just sitting down when a loud yell is heard from through the wall near the Cheerleaders table.  It sounds like someone shouting "Bloody Hell!".  Right after this strange exclamation, a body dressed in brown flies through the wall, landing right on the table in front of Mercedes and splatering cheese from the pizza all over here.

As everyone looks on in shock, a large hulking Brown hairless beastie comes through the hole, making it wider to accomodate itself, and starts walking towards the downed man.

Both the watcher-types recognize it as a Mek'arath Demon (OOC: I'm making them up on my own so don't try looking for it anywhere).  They're assasin dogs sent after Watchers, but they were thought to have been all destroyed 150 years ago.


OK guys, you're up.  Feel free to scream/run/kick butt.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC: Just a side note... Anyone with pictures/banners in your Sig, please edit your sig out for my threads, ok?  Speeds it up a little so it doesn't take as long to load.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Mercedes yelled, but not from the beastie, at the brown suited man as she wiped the cheese off her.  "What do you think you're doing?  That was my pizza!  Don't you know you should never get in between me and food!"

Then she noticed the beast as she was picking up her ruined tray of pizza.  "Ohmigod.  Is that a new football player?  He is in serious need of an all day spa treatment."

OOC: ha ha! I sucked you into "edit out sig" thingy...isn't it so much faster loading when people do that?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2003)

Matt is sitting with Alex and Gwen chatting about how the first day of classes are going, and the possibility of Alex changing their schedules when the brown body ends up flying overhead.  He gives a soft curse as the man's foot cliiped his shoulder.  The next curse wasn't half so soft as he watched the Demon enter.

"I knew that eating Caf food was dangerous, but this is ridiculous."  he quips to give himself time to see what he remembers about the Mek'arath (OOC: Knowledge Arcana check +6).  _Well if thats a Mek'arath, then that guy must be a watcher I suppouse, though I could be wrong.  I should probably help him then._ he thinks to himself.

"Stay put."  He commands Gwen.  He runs over to the older watcher, who is only a table away, and leans in to give him a hand up, whispering to him "I know your a watcher, I'll do what I can."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 17, 2003)

*Life or Death*

Alex gets up, and follows after Matt. "A demon eh? Sounds like something from 2nd Edition DnD! Well, I may die anyway, allow me to help!" 

Alex stays with Matt and will do anything Matt tells him to (as long as it inolves attemping to kick the beasts ass).

_Demons, blood,death, this may be an interesting year after all...now what was that site I could steal guns from?_


----------



## Corlon (Jan 17, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: Just a side note... Anyone with pictures/banners in your Sig, please edit your sig out for my threads, ok?  Speeds it up a little so it doesn't take as long to load. *



ooc: Rules Rules Rules, jk.   hmm, I don't think the school would be an appropriate place to pull a rambo...

IC:  "What the hell is that thing!" William yells.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 17, 2003)

Very OOC: Gary pulls out his Pokedemondex and points it at the creature:  Mek'arath Demon. Assasin dogs sent after Watchers, but were thought to have been all destroyed 150 years ago. 

IC: Gary looks at the elder watcher (ooc: I assume I recognize him) and decides this is the best time to, subtlely, make mercedes aware of her powers. Therefor he will walk to the table where the man fell and Mercedes is at, and he'll try to get her into the fight.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC:Wooo there, hold up,  who said anything about fighting it?  I'm just going to help the guy to his feet.  I'm not going to fight the bugger if I can avoid it Alex, and I really haven't said it was a demon, or anything about it.  I also would like to point out that my idea is to get is to play keep away with the thing.

IC:

"Damp that heat Alex, this is just a job for animal control, I'm just checking on the old guy.  Maybe you can just go call them?"  he asks wanting to get Alex as far away from the thing as possible if Alex was gonna try to fight it.  If it was sent to fight a fully trained watcher and slayer what chance did he have?

No, best idea would be to lead it away from everyone, and maybe the old guy would have an idea.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

Gwen screams on seeing the dog man, and dives down behind the table.  She peers carefully over the edge of the table, fearfully studying the monster (OOC: Knowledge (arcane lore) +7).

"Matt, for God's sake, get back here!" she yells as he dashes over to the old man in the brown suit.  "You can't help him with that thing here, get him away!"  Getting to her feet, she grabs the old guy's other arm and starts dragging him, and more importantly Matt, away from the monster.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Mercedes waved the lunch tray at the beast.  "Hey Hulk-meister!  Don't you go picking on teachers like that!  I don't care how big your jock strap is!  It just isn't kewl and you are so in trouble with the principal!"

Strange though.  He was an odd looking football player.  Was it a bear?  At that thought, Mercedes stepped back a step.  "Maybe calling animal control is a better idea..."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Hm, wasn't it those second edition games were my puny first level fighter....was eaten by those...monsters_

Alex gulps, nods, and says "Ok Matt, Somethings up and you know something, so I'll let you do what you need to, and I'll protect Gwen"

Alex winks and runs to Gwen to comfort her.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

ooc:  big dog thing has just learned the _tackle_ attack.  Well... when in doubt, trust toyota commercials.  "Can't mess with a man's salad." "word up"


IC:  "Let's get him, William says as he charges the beast, trying to grapple him."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *IC:  "Let's get him, Corlon says as he charges the beast, trying to grapple him." *




Mercedes stared at Corlon in surprise and horror.  Attacking it?  What if it had rabies or something?  Was the kid going mental?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mercedes stared at Corlon in surprise and horror.  Attacking it?  What if it had rabies or something?  Was the kid going mental? *




OOC: Obviously

IC:
_Are these people all nuts?  Charging in not knowing?  Where's the slayer when we need her?..... And what the heck did he mean about taking care of Gwen?_  Matt thinks to himself grimly as he hands the man over to Gwen and Alex.

Looking around warily he'll place himself between the demon and the cheerleaders, while readying himself for it to come at him (total defense).  "You might want to stay away from that thing, it looks pretty mean."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2003)

Tom stares at the thing and wonders what the heck it is (Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +10/ (Theology and Philospophy) +8) but decides that he has to see whats happening in the lunch room and moves to where he can see inside the room.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

Gary to Mercedes: "It doesn't have rabies, it's just a bump who hasn't shaven for a while, and I think it's eyeing your purse! Maybe kicking him will make him have second-thoughts.

I then will look at the elder watcher and try to find out if he's still alive and what can be done to save him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Timothy _*Gary to Mercedes: "It doesn't have rabies, it's just a bump who hasn't shaven for a while, and I think it's eyeing your purse! Maybe kicking him will make him have second-thoughts.*




"I got a better idea, Mr. G.  How about you not pull a Cowardly Lion, and call the school security," Mercedes replied, giving the teacher an odd look while she helped pull her friends away from what obviously must be an escaped zoo animal.  Maybe it was the brown-suited man's pet and he brought it for show-and-tell.  No...even that was crazy.  Escaped zoo animal it must be.

Still she kept one eye on that boy who was trying to grapple with the beast, wondering if he's watched way too many Crocodile Hunter shows.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

Sharing the weight of the old man with Alex, Gwen quickly half-carries, half drags him from the lunch hall.

"Matt, don't get yourself killed, or you'll be in trouble with me, OK?" she calls over to the young... hero?  Idiot?

Once out of the lunch hall, she lays the old guy onto the floor, and checks to see how he is.  (OOC: Treat Injury +9.)

"Alex, could you find me a first-aid kit?  I doubt this guy is in good shape."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC:

Maybe we should wait until Jemal posts actions for the creature and the watcher before we do anything else...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC: probably Kit


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

OK... where to begin.

The beast starts walking slowly towards the downed man, then stops with curiosity as it regards the people gathered around the old watcher.
It grunts a little in surprise as Corlon runs into it, then pushes him back.  Corlon falls to his back 5 feet away with a painful impact (3 damage).
Everyone with Arcane Knowledge realizes this is a demon, but no more (Except the watcher types who allready knew what it was and why it was here).

Gary is indeed aware of the old man, the eldest living watcher remaining, current head of the council.  His name is Anton Reberts, and he's hurt pretty badly.  He keeps mumbling "slayer.. must help..." over and over as you take him aside.

The beast looks between the three 'watchers', mumbles "three of them.. Must tell master" and then jumps back out the way it came, running with startling speed.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

ooc:  so that's how we survive, ooooohhhhhhh.


> *Still she kept one eye on that boy who was trying to grapple with the beast, wondering if he's watched way too many Crocodile Hunter shows.*



G'day Mate, look at that demon, in 'is natural habitat, itn't he a bute.  Aw crikey, he almost bit my leg off, I could've died, let's follow 'im.

IC:  "jackass," says William as he stands up and goes to look at where the beast went.

_hmm, first day and judging by their faces I'm already a weirdo.  Note to self:  Never charge giant fury things._


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

*Alex*

Alex makes a dead run for the emergency fire extingusher. He picks it up and chucks it at the beast as it runs off hopeing to hit it. After that he runs over to William and helps him up. "Watch out bro, were in on something deep. Now help me find a first aid kit!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Meredes grabbed her cell phone out of her backpack before tossing the leather pack over her shoulders.  Her fingers dialed 911 as she followed discreetly after the beastie to make sure it left the school and didn't attack someone else on the way.

"911?  Some kind of animal's loose at Brightvale.  Call animal control!  And get some medics!  It hurt someone," the cheerleader spoke into her phone, trying to keep an eye on the beastie.  Her brain tried to rack through her limited biology knowledge to identify the thing but nothing came up.  "Something really big and brown.  Do we have hairless bears?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2003)

Matt watches in surprise as the Demon runs off the way it came.  He takes in the actions of the others who had reacted, and gave those of Mercedes and Gwen an approving nod,

_staying out of the way was a darn good idea for a normal person.  Alex also did pretty good, but that one kid that charged the thing was obviously nuts.  Christ, if he stayed in town long it wouldn't be above ground with that mindset.

And who knows what going on with that new teacher, he tried to get Mercedes to attack the demon, whats his deal?  He can' think she is the slayer, and if he does it means he knows what one is.  If that thing hunts Watchers then maybe he's one, and we need to talk.First things first, Gwen and that old guy, he must be a watcher too.  Its getting to be a regular convention here._

"Is everyone ok?" he asks Gwen only sticking around long enough to hear her anwer before following the Demon with Mercedes.

"Perhaps we should just let it go, its leaving."  He said to hr in an attempt to disuade the pretty girl from following it too far.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC: 


> G'day Mate, look at that demon, in 'is natural habitat, itn't he a bute. Aw crikey, he almost bit my leg off, I could've died, let's follow 'im.




ROFLMAO!!!!!  I even heard the bloody voice when I read that!  freaky eh?

IC: Alex grabs the fire extinguisher and with a great heave chucks it into the back of the beasts head with a resounding *CLANG*. The beast stumbles then turns around with a growl.
(OOC: OK that could be a good thing or a bad thing... Crit hit max damage, but now hes pissed off.)
Mercedes pulls her phone out and rushes after it, but it stops so suddenly and turns around that she finds herself RIGHT IN FRONT OF IT, not two feet away as the fire extinguisher hits the ground beside her and it looks at her with pain-filled, angry eyes.
Meanwhile, the 911 operator is trying to find out if this is some kind of a joke, but has dispatched a police cruiser as well as an animal control unit.

Matt reaches the group of people (Most of the rest of the students have run off), and as he's talking to them hears a loud CLANG and, looking over, sees the beast towering over Mercedes as she talks on her Cell phone.

EDIT: Noticed matts post after I posted, so edit to add his actions.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Oh yeah!....oh sh-it.... nows it pissed....!_ 

Alex runs and dives behind some lunch tables in a similar fashion as his escape from Ken's car.

_What to do...what do to do....I am defineatly getting me some grenades off that website tonight....._

00C:Anyboy here have those messenger porgrams? I have Aim, ICQ, Yahoo, and MSN. What are your names?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

"Um...good little...big...bear thingie...would you like some cheese pizza?" Mercedes inquired of the beast with half a smile as she dropped the cell phone.  Bending down as fast as she could, she picked up the fire extinguisher in both her hands and brought it straight up to hopefully connect in an uppercut.  "Want a frosty drink with that, too?"

To everyone else, she yelled, "What do you think this is? WWE?!  RUN people!"

_Gotta get out of here...gotta get out of here._


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

*Pretty Girls...*

_Got to help the pretty girls....haha Alex you idiot your going to get yourself killed._

Alex gets up and runs next to Merceades. "Hi, I'm Alex." He sees with a mock grin as the beast snarls at them. He attemps to land a heavy kick on its lower side.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: Pretty Girls...*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *Alex gets up and runs next to Merceades. "Hi, I'm Alex." He sees with a mock grin as the beast snarls at them. He attemps to land a heavy kick on its lower side. *



_

OOC: But didn't you just dive behind a table to hide a post ago?  You came after I swung the fire extinguisher, LOL let's hope Jemal doesn't have me hit you with it or something._


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC: Oh, great the eldest watcher just got killed by a deamon? And we're supposed to handle this beasty? Next time anyone thinks of hiiting a creature on the retreat he'll get a extinguisher on his head 

IC: _Oh, great she doen't show any initiative! A slayer that calls 911? shees _

Gray will try to get the demon attention away from the students.
So he'll try to intimidate the creature to leave. (OOC: ther aren't any students except PC's left, right?) 

"Back, foul Mek'arath, Whimper like the dog that you are, you have got your prey for now, begone! Tell your boss nobody here will give up without a fight! Now away.

OOC: If this doesn't work I'll start talking about me being the wielder of the secret Fire of Anôr, hehehehe


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

Alex dives behind a table, cowering before realizing there's a girl alone in front of the beastie.

Gary, seeing that there are only a few people left (One of which is the slayer, one hiding behind a table, and the rest seeing to mr. Rebert.) starts shouting at the beast.  It looks at him with a 'What, are you kidding me?' look.
Seeing the opening, Mercedes grabs the fire extinguisher and brings it around in an uppercut, smacking the beasts distracted face and sending it staggering backwards.  The fire extinguisher starts hissing as gas starts to leak from a large dent.

Everyone who hears the ominous sound that has taken any chemistry realizes it's goign to blow up fairly soon.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

_Oh God, oh God, oh God, please don't die on me...  Where the hell is Alex with that first-aid kit?_

Gwen makes the old man as comfortable as possible with her limited resources, then dashes into the cafeteria kitchen and snatches up the first-aid kit.  She returns to the man in brown, and now better equipped, sets to work. (OOC: Treat Injury +9.)

_This had better help, otherwise we'll have this semester's first fatality..._


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

00C: Rite I posted to much my bad.

Alex hears the soudns and realizes that the tank is going to explode. He *now* runs over to Mercedes and dives (he loves to) pushing them both out of harms way.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

With fear of his own live Gary will pick up the fire extuingisher one more time, shouting: "GET OUT OF THE WAY" and throws with all his strength at the demon.

OOC: Mr. DM, plz don't kill my charcter for trying to be heroic, being heroic is what ythis game is based on, and heroes always have all the luck of the world on their side, and every plan they come up with works. So far one time, plz let me pull this off!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC:  Jemal I think we're going to need initiatives if you haven't already made it yet, hehe.  And uh fellas, you do realize that I'm still _holding_ the fire extinguisher, don't you?


IC:

Mercedes hears the hiss.  "Hey pretty boy!"  She throws the fire extinguisher in the air at the beast.  "Here's a free steam facial just for you!"  That said, she  dives behind table and out of the way of the upcoming explosion.  If she sees Mr G or Alex approaching, she'll knock them both back and down if she can.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC: Bad Kitana, stealing all the credit! Ah well, guess that;s what mercedes would do if she gotr the chance.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC:
Whoa! Timothy, what's with the F*cking rant?  IF you don't like the way I'm DMing say so and leave.  Don't sit there telling me what to do.  Also don't tell me what my game is based on.  I knew that before you did, so I don't need to be told.
Finally, you can't throw the Extinguisher at it because Mercedes still has the extinguisher.. But I'll take care of that. *Evil Smile*

IC:
Alex charges at Mercedes as she raises the extinguisher.  He hits her hard and they both go down, the extinguisher rolling along the floor.
Gary grabs it up and chucks it at the beast, shouting.

The beast, meanwhile, has turned to follow the two would-be-heroes who're rolling on the floor, and the tank hits behind it.
With a great Roar, the beast seems to start flying, emitting flames from behind him.. That is until you all realize he's being thrown by the explosion.  He flies over the heads of Alex and Mercedes, crashing through a few tables and laying unmoving on the ground.

Gwen, trying to ignore everything else, manages to stabilize the man and bring him back to consciousness.  Looking up, he whispers "Slayer? Ww..where's Filandra?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

BTW if anyone's wondering what I was talkign about in my above post (W/regards to Timothy), It's this: 


> OOC: Mr. DM, plz don't kill my charcter for trying to be heroic, being heroic is what ythis game is based on, and heroes always have all the luck of the world on their side, and every plan they come up with works. So far one time, plz let me pull this off!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

_Demons?  Now this is *really* creeping me out_

If the thing is still alive, William will go get a knife and kill the demon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *OOC: Bad Kitana, stealing all the credit! Ah well, guess that;s what mercedes would do if she gotr the chance. *




OOC: Hey!  I'm not stealing all the fun!    What am I supposed to do? Scream and drop it going "oo bad thing bad! help me you big bad watcher I'm such a helpless little cheerleader!"

Take intiative, don't take initiative, make up your mind watcher! =P

Yeah...don't think Merc is going to get along well with her watcher, no sireee...


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Wow this girl is hot....nah I think maybe Gwens better...ehem...more important matters_

Alex is nowontop of Mercedes. "Sorry...., The Fire Extingusher was going to explode, so I umm saved you." He gets up and off of her and give him her hand to help her up. "I'm Alex." 

00C: Very Nicly handled Jemel!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC: I'm sorry i'm just in a funny mood, all the comments made were jokes. Maybe some distasteful or far-stretched. To Jemal: I ment to say that this action COULD end up very bad, so that was basicly a joke about not letting my charcter die.

I'll add a smily to all 'jokes' I post from now on.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

"Save me?!  You could have killed us, you macho idiot!" Mercedes pushed herself off the floor in annoyance and dusted her uniform.  "I was going to throw it at that thing, you know."  

With a sigh, she headed toward the beast warily to make sure its dead before heading over to where the injured brown-suited man was."Is he okay, Gwen?" she asked softly, kneeling beside him.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

ooc: Tim is pulling a trent lott, jk 

IC:  If the beast is dead, I'll go check on the old guy too.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Well most very very hot girls are bitchs anyway..._

Alex spits at her as she walks away and goes to check on the English Chap.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

"Shh."  Gwen gently says to the old man.  "You're hurt, and talking isn't going to help.  We've called 911, an ambulance should be on the way."

"He's stable, for the moment, but we need to have a real doctor look at him.  He's not in great shape." she says to Mercedes.  "You alright?  I thought I heard something go bang out there.  Are Matt and Alex OK?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Mercedes glanced backward slightly at Alex and then back at Gwen with raised brow.  "Is he your friend or something?  Because he has some serious issues with understanding a girl's limits."

"And for the noise, well the animal thing got a little fiesty and we had to...uh...put it out of its misery."  Her fingers touched the older man's forehead.  "Is there anything I can do, Gwen?"

OOC: ROFL GWOLF, that brings back memories of highschool.  Girl rejects guy, guy calls girl a bitch, girl who was at first feeling bad about is now pretty certain it was the right thing to do.  I was going to edit my post but then read yours and was like...oh nevermind, Merc didn't overreact afterall.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Heros of the day...._

Alex walks up to Gwen and the others. "I'm fine. So is matt. Mr.Grey, Mercedes, and I managed to defeat that thing." Alex says with a smile.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

To Mercedes:  "Alex is new here.  He seems OK, if he's acting weird, it's probably just adrenaline.  After all, it's not every day we get attacked by dem... um... bears..."

_Demons?  What are you thinking, Gwen, they don't exist.  Although it really didn't look like a bear..._

She smiles at Mercedes' offer of help.  "Yeah, if you could talk to this guy, it'd really help.  I want to check that none of the others got hurt, and he needs company until we can get him to hospital."

If the cheerleader agrees, Gwen quickly finds Matt and checks that he hasn't managed to get himself injured, but quickly has a word with Alex as she passes him.

"Al, Mercedes is pretty nice, once you get to know her.  Give her a chance?  And good work on stopping that, um, thing."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Hmm...must ponder this for awhile.  For now....need soda_

"Thanks Gwen, great job helping the injured people" he gives a wink and walks to the soda machine.

He inserts a dollar and presses Coca-Cola. The soda doesn't come out. He pushes it again and it doesn't come out. He curses the machine, and kicks it. A can of coke rolls out. He picks it up, pops the top smile before taking a slug.

00C: Kit. I did not call her a bitch everything in italics is thoughts not words.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Mercedes kneels down, placing the older man's head in her lap for better comfort.    She'll try to help out in anyway she can think of to tend to him.

"You've got some strange pets, old man," the young woman speaks softly, brushing his forehead with her fingers.  "Is there anything you need?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

_Okay, let's make sure this demon is dead as can be_ Knowledge (arcane/deamonolgy) to find out what's needed to get rifd of this demon permanently, or if it is permanently dead after killing it the first time. If it is within limits, Bary will put this demon out of his misery permanently

_And now for Anton, he has to survive this all!_ Gary will go check upon The elder watcher, seeing that he is well attended too. He'll try to talk to hi once stable, but will urge him not to say to much about the true powers these children have.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2003)

OOC: sorry about the lack of posts for the last couple of hours.

IC:
"I'm fine Gwen, how's the old man?"  Matt asks after looking her over to reassure himself she's ok.  He will try and lead her back over to the old Watcher.  He will kneel down next to him and Mercedes.

"That Mek'arath was after you, it had to be.  So watcher, where is your Slayer?"  he whispers into Anton's ear.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *00C: Kit. I did not call her a bitch everything in italics is thoughts not words. *




OOC: oh I know you didn't out loud, but ah, she couldn't quite not miss the fact that you spit at her.  I was just laughing at how that reminded me of highschool again.  No biggie.  

IC:

Mercedes watched everyone with a thoughtful air.  Strange how everyone was acting.  All secretive and mysterious.  What did it all mean?  And what was that thing in the lunch room anyway?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 19, 2003)

The things dead.. Just to be certain though, William grabs a butcher knife and stabs it a few times.  When it doesn't move and the greenish-blue blood starts splattering, he decides to stop.

Back at the old man:
Anton is looking around.  When Gary, and mercedes come over they both hear Matt whispering something about watching a slayer.
Anton looks up at Gary and pulls him closer once he gets there. "Mr Gray.. the Slayer, She needs help... captured, they want to use her for a ritual.  You must take the next and try to stop them."
Gwen finds that everyone else is ok.

OK all PCs are gathered around the old man now, and nobody else is in the room.  You can hear sirens in the distanc, though.  Police + Ambulance should be there soon.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

ooc:  wow, my guy really blends into the shadows, I hardly have to post at all 

IC:  "I'm fine too, thanks for asking," says William, "any idea why _we_ didn't run from that thing like anyone else?"

_we must be crazy_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

"Slayer?  Captured?  Ritual?"  Black brows rose and lowered.  "He's delirious again."  She patted the old man's head gently.  "Well the police can handle it.  "No worries, grandpa.  Everything will be just peachy keen."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2003)

"I'll help her, just tell me where she is, I don't think the next Slayer is ready for it yet.  And for the record I do know what I am getting into, I am pretty sure this gentleman knew my father on the Council."  He says glancing at Mercedes hoping he is wrong about her.

_But why else would Gray try to get her to fight?  No, she is a potential slayer, heaven help her.  The only thing I can do is to help her, it seems to be her destiny.  And who knows sticking around such a cute girl to help can't be that bad, can it?....   Well with my luck it probably can, I just don't want to know it._

"Mr. Gray, have you told the next potential what she is yet?"  _She hasn't freaked yet, so probably not, but it doesn't hurt to ask._


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

"Aaah, I knew you are more than you seemed. I haven't told her yet, she'll have to discoverit all on her own."

"People, I don't think this is something for the police to handle, I know what we're dealing with here, so just move this elderly chap to my classroom"

"Come on"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 19, 2003)

Alex will help bring the teacher into the classroom. "Excuse Mr.Gray, whats all this talk of a slayer and demons?" Alex asks curiously intrigued and freightned. 

_Pinch me someone_


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2003)

Tom uses Detect Magical Aura to see if the beast has a magical aura before walking over to the old watcher and the others. looking specifically at Matt and Mr Gray.

"Why the heck is there a demon in this high school? " 

To William 

"Very heroic, though perhaps lacking in wisdom. "


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2003)

OOC- I have ICQ but not here at mum's I'll post the number when I get back home, AOL Instand Messenger: Kalanyr , MSN timothyrawlins@hotmail.com.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

"No idea at all."  Gwen replies to William.  "I guess we're not bright enough to run" she grins at this new guy.  "I'm Gwen by the way.  You seem to have done a pretty good job of making sure that thing is dead."  She motions towards the greenish-blue stains on his shirt.

Gwen mutters something about not moving injured people as Alex and Mr Gray shift the old guy from the corridor to the nearest classroom.  She makes sure he's comfortable before taking Mercedes to one side.

"Is it just me, or have this lot gone a bit... weird on us?  I'm really not liking all this talk of demons and rituals, it all sounds a bit nuts to me."  She looks over at Matt, raising one eyebrow.  "Maybe we should talk to the police, rather than letting the rest of them take a one way trip to the sanatorium?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

"There is nothing to be afraid of, but we have to get this guy into my class room, I'll explain when we get there"

"Trust me, I'm a teacher"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2003)

Tom follows along. 

_ This explanation better be good. A town with unnatural energy, a demon in the lunchroom and a teacher dressed in tweed, is this some kind of strange government conspiracy? _


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"No idea at all."  Gwen replies to William.  "I guess we're not bright enough to run" she grins at this new guy.  "I'm Gwen by the way.  You seem to have done a pretty good job of making sure that thing is dead."  She motions towards the greenish-blue stains on his shirt.
> 
> Gwen mutters something about not moving injured people as Alex and Mr Gray shift the old guy from the corridor to the nearest classroom.  She makes sure he's comfortable before taking Mercedes to one side.
> 
> "Is it just me, or have this lot gone a bit... weird on us?  I'm really not liking all this talk of demons and rituals, it all sounds a bit nuts to me."  She looks over at Matt, raising one eyebrow.  "Maybe we should talk to the police, rather than letting the rest of them take a one way trip to the sanatorium?" *



"Call me Corlon," says William, "who _would_ like talk about demons and rituals?  At least in the real world"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Timothy _*"People, I don't think this is something for the police to handle, I know what we're dealing with here, so just move this elderly chap to my classroom"*




Mercedes glanced at Gwen.  "We shouldn't move him, right?  Moving him will only injure him more.  Wait for the paramedics to come and get him."  She's not allowing the teacher to move the obviously severely injured man.

So far today, she didn't particularly trust Mr. G.  What kind of teacher tells a 15 year old girl to go fight a big Bad while he cowers in back?

"And isn't that what the police are for?    To handle stuff like this?  If a girl's been kidnapped by some gang members...I guess the gang's called The Demons or something...for some initiation ritual...then why wouldn't it be a matter for the police?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2003)

"The police won't be able to handle it, thats a given of the situation, the police can never handle it.  But unless you have an emerency room hidden in your classroom, he goes to the hospital.  Trust me on this Gwen, don't get involved, please."  Matt sighed knowing that they weren't going to do what he asked and just go away.

"Ok you want to know what a Slayer is." he said glaring at Gray, "well that was a real demon, they do exist demons, vampires, werewolves all of it.  There are people who fight them to make the rest of humanity as safe as possible.  The Slayer is a girl who is given mystical powers to aid her in the fight, speed, strength, endurance and a few others.  Whenever she dies her powers pass along to one of the next possible Slayer candidates.  A watcher is her back-up, each candidate is assigned a watcher to train her, and it looks like dopey is yours Mercedes."  He says looking meaningfully from Gray to the Cheerleader and back.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Mercedes stares at Matt for a second before bursting out in laughter.  Covering her mouth, she tried to stop laughing.  "Slay--slayer?  And Mr. G as this watcher?  That's a good one!  You should be a writer or something."

Waving her fingers in the air, she laughed some more.  "Come on.  I'm no Joan of Arc here, just a cheerleader.  No mystical ball of gobbly goop controls _my_ destiny.  But it was a good one, Matt.  Relieved alot of tension."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

"Police _can't_ handle anything."
"I can believe in demons and stuff, after what we just saw, but _she_ is the slayer?  Cmon, seriously, is this a joke?" says William, "and if I remember correctly, Joan of arc fought for religion, and against realistic things, plus we're not in France...ah, nevermind."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

Mr. Gray gives a Pterufying look (If looks could kill, we would have another body right now) to Matt.
But then decides to make the best of the situation.

"Mercedes, Matt is right, I did not want to let you find out like this, but soon you will feel that you are developping unusual powers, and that a lot of demons ill be coming after you. Just trust me and Matt, we know what we are doing. (again a terrifying look to matt) And maybe you are right, that Mr. Rebert here (Pointing at the elder watcher) is taken to a hospital to heal. But I wan't none of you speaking to your parents or the police what has happened here. We'll need to get a story together that sounds plausable. And we'll need to get rid of this demon's carcass and clean up the mess."

"Agreed everyone?"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

"agreed... I guess"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

"Uh no.  I think you're all going a little crazy here.  That thing is a bear or something.  Escaped from the zoo.  And you, Mr. G,  are _so_ totally not 'watching' me, whatever that means."  Merecedes frowned at them all.

"I don't know what kind of weird little club is going on here, but I get it.  Play a joke on the cheerleader."  There is an angry look on her face as she gently moves the old man off her lap and stands up, brushing of her skirt.  "I don't think its funny at all."

She jerks a finger at Alex.  "Spit on her." Then at Mr. Grey.  "Treat her like a vapid idiot."  Her dark eyes narrowed at  Matt.  "And now you.  I thought you were nice, but this just isn't funny."

"You complain all the time about people like me.  Well guess what?  you guys are just as bad, even worse."  With that she walked off down the hall to go find the police and the ambulance.

_Slayer, me?  Yeah right.  I couldn't slay a bug...well maybe one of this icky ones..._


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

"well, now I'm going to treat you like a vapid idiot.  If you think  _that_ is a bear, then you are a vapid idiot."

"But then again, you're right, this situation isn't funny, it's halarious.  How random a group of people are we to find out that all the demons from fiction novels really do exist!?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Mr. Gray gives a Pterufying look (If looks could kill, we would have another body right now) to Matt.
> But then decides to make the best of the situation.
> 
> "Mercedes, Matt is right, I did not want to let you find out like this, but soon you will feel that you are developping unusual powers, and that a lot of demons ill be coming after you. Just trust me and Matt, we know what we are doing. (again a terrifying look to matt) And maybe you are right, that Mr. Rebert here (Pointing at the elder watcher) is taken to a hospital to heal. But I wan't none of you speaking to your parents or the police what has happened here. We'll need to get a story together that sounds plausable. And we'll need to get rid of this demon's carcass and clean up the mess."
> ...




Matt just smiled back at the teacher in leu of giving him the finger.  _ It'll probably piss him off more.  I know I could be a better watcher then this guy and I'm sure Mercedes would trust me more._

"I don't think you have much to worry about, no one would believe us anyway.  People have a tendancy to see what they want.  I wouldn't be surprised if this is reported as an attack by a Great Dane or some other kind of dog."



> "Uh no. I think you're all going a little crazy here. That thing is a bear or something. Escaped from the zoo. And you, Mr. G, are so totally not 'watching' me, whatever that means." Merecedes frowned at them all.
> 
> "I don't know what kind of weird little club is going on here, but I get it. Play a joke on the cheerleader." There is an angry look on her face as she gently moves the old man off her lap and stands up, brushing of her skirt. "I don't think its funny at all."
> 
> She jerks a finger at Alex. "Spit on her." Then at Mr. Grey. "Treat her like a vapid idiot." Her dark eyes narrowed at Matt. "And now you. I thought you were nice, but this just isn't funny."




"Gwen ah, can you talk to her or something, it seems I have put my foot in my mouth somehow."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

_Why didn't the watchers council give lessons on how to deal with teenagers?_ Gary Rolls his eyes.

"Gwen, you DO belive me right? Please go talk to her, this is as real as it get's and nbody's joking in here.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

Gwen looks shocked by everything happening around her, but does her best to keep up.

"Mr Gray, no offence, but the only reason I belive you is because I trust Matt."  Turning from the Watcher _(whatever one of those is)_ to Matt she continues.  "So all the books in the library aren't just, you know, mythology and stuff?  It's all for real?"

Then she turns back to Mr Gray.  "And I really don't know what you're problem is, sending Mercedes to fight that... thing."  _Demon, Gwen, they're called demons, and they're real._  "She's a cheerleader, not some warrior type.  Why the Hell didn't you kick its ass, if you so wanted someone to fight it?"

Gwen doesn't wait for an answer and takes off along the hall after Mercedes.  "Hey, you OK?  I know this is all pretty intense, but don't get mad with Matt.  I'd trust the guy with my life, and he's really not one for practical jokes.  I think he's telling the truth, at least about the demon part.  The whole Slayer thing sounds like a load of hooey to me."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

_If I ever become head of the watcher council, I'll make sure everyone will KNOW how to deal with teenagers, I just can't do anything right here!_ 

"Matt, You're my only hope now, you know what I am and that I will do whatever is best for ALL of YOU. You seemed to be likes by some of this group, so please talk to them."

OOC: okay, this is NOT going as planned.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 19, 2003)

Alex sits half amazed, half dumbfounded. He listens. "You know, we best make up a fake story, if we try and tell the truth we are most likely to get sent to the looney bin."


_ Must get grenades....give me my pc and 3 hours....and I dont think I'm going to sleep for awhile....coffee...._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *OOC: okay, this is NOT going as planned. *




*OOC:* We're a bunch of teenagers, what do you expect, rational behaviour?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

"Demons?" Mercedes shook her head.  "Are you saying that there are things like ...what?  vampires, angels, boogeymen, santa claus, werewolves, whatever?"

She stopped, turning toward Gwen.  "You have agree that this just sounds really...well...ridiculous.   If there was so many of these things, how come nobody else knows about them?"

OOC: I know its not like whatever was planned, but I could only let people pick on her for so long without having her not get affected by it all.  She is a 15 year old girl after all.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

Gwen shrugs.  "I don't know how no one else has heard of them, and I know it sounds really strange, but I'm pretty sure that was a demon.  But I think we're on much safer ground with Santa."

She frowns for a moment then starts in the direction of the library.  "I think I saw a picture of that thing that attacked us in one of the books in the library.  If I can find it, will that help?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Mercedes shook her head.  "A picture?  I don't know why anybody wants me to believe this stuff anyway.  I  mean, its just too hard to believe."  She sighed.  "They're probably all back there having a good laugh over the whole thing.  I think we should wait for the police and the ambulance to get here."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2003)

Matt is starting to look angry, its obviously not in Gray's best interests to push him around.  "Look, I don't trust you.  I know what you are yes, but that makes me want to help you less, not more."  He says glaring at the older man.

"I am surprised you haven't put it together yet, observational skills must not be up to snuff.  Pretty bad for a Watcher.  My father was pretty famous on the council, you must have heard when he left.  Since he didn't have a Slayer to train, he trained me."  he takes a deep breath to calm himself before continuing.  "I'll do what I can to make her ready, but for her sake, not yours.  Just go back to England."

He looks at the teacher for  moment before heading off in the direction of Gwen and Mercedes.  When he finds them he still looks angry, but also his face shows some concern.  "Are you girls alright with allof this?  I know its a lot and will take awhile to accept.  I'll answer any questions either of you have."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

"well, since everyone else seems to be convincing... What is her name anyway? that this thing is a demon... Can someone help me think of something to tell the cops?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

"You're acting as if this is all serious."  Mercedes stared at Matt for a long moment.  "And you actually believe this?    That I'm some kind of slayer girl, sent with mystical powers to kill a bunch of baddies?  I don't even know _how_ to fight.  I practice cheerleading not kung fu."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2003)

"Yes, I do believe in the Watchers.  My father was one, and since he was not chosen to train a Slayer he trained me.  I can show you some of the bruises and scars if that helps."  Matt lifts his shirt to show them a set of claw marks high up on his chest right above his heart.  "Demons are real."  he says letting his shirt fall back into place.

"I believe that you have the potential to be a Slayer.  You just aren't one yet, and you wont be, not until the current Slayer has died.  Once she has, you might gain her powers, it'll make you a target whether you believe it or not.  If your going to get the powers they are a death sentence if your not ready."  He sighs shrugging his shoulders in resignation.

"Its almost impossible that the Watchers Council would make a mistake in identifying you, they have been doing this Slayer/ Watcher Gig for a few centuries.  Much as I think that teacher is a joke, if he is here it means you have the potential.  Just know that the Watchers aren't the only ones who can help, I will if you'll have it."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

"I...," Mercedes leaned back against the wall, staring at the opposite one with a bit of shock.  Her dark eyes seem to glaze over slightly.  "I want to tell you that you're out of your mind, but somehow, I can feel that you're telling me the truth."

For a few seconds she was quiet then her eyes cleared to a deep brown.  "Then if what you're saying is true, there's a girl in danger!  She needs help...but how can I help her?  What can I do?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2003)

"I don't know what you can do, I don't even know what I can do to help her.  She has the full powers and as much as it pains me to say it, I'll never be as good as she can be, as good as you could be.  What we might be able to do is help her get free, if we can find out from that injured Watcher who has her.  But he didn't look to coherent.  I really don't want to, but we might have to find out from Mr. Grey exactly whats going on, he isn't my favorite person if you didn't notice.  Condolences on having him for a watcher."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: What exactly do I know of the current slayer? What does the elder watcher say? and sorry for pushing mercedes in a fight, I though she allready had the slayer powers.

IC: Tom, William, as for the story, I think it's just as good to stick to the truth, except that we aal don't know what the thing is.
And we'll beter get Mr. Reberts here to a hospital, maybe just waiting for ambulance will do. Are any of you friends with mMercedes or Matt?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2003)

Gwen drags her attention away from Matt's chest and back to the matter in hand.  _OK, that just sounded wrong..._

"So this really is all for real?  No, never mind, I've seen enough to know it is.  Is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

Mercedes nodded slowly, her brows furrowing slightly before she pushed herself off the wall.  "Then come on, Slayerettes," she declared with a wink at the two of them.  "Let's see what Mr. G knows about this and if the older...'watcher'...can tell us more."  With that, she headed back to where Mr Grey and the others were standing with the injured brown-suited man.

OOC: =P don't apologize to ME, silly, I don't care whether you push her into a fight or not.  It's Mercedes that cares.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

As you've been talking, trying to convince each other (The slayer-to-be in particular) that it's REAL, MR. Reberts has been trying ineffectually to get your attention.  Eventually MR Gray looks down at him long enough to hear his story.  Just in time to, as the sirens can be heard just outside the building.  It appears the authorities are here.
"My Slayer, she's been kidnapped... You're the only other watcher in America right now... We need the next slayer to help.  Must stop the ritual... Must stop it."
At this, four cops come in, guns drawn.  When the see nothing but the group of kids and a teacher standign over an obviously injured old man, the lower their guns to ready positions and motion outside.  A pair of paramedics wheel in a stretcher, quickly moving over to you and asking you to move aside.  As they carefully and skillfuly put him onto the stretcher, he looks at Mr Gray "Call the council.. Tell them... Tell them the chakra has started.. Tell them."  As the Paramedics get ready to wheel him away, one of them asks if any of you are related to him.
Meanwhile, the police have fanned out, checking the room and the downed creature, one of them scratching his head as he looks down at the strange sight. "What the hell.." He looks back up at you and then at one of the older cops, who approaches you.  
"I, um.." He peers over at the other cops, standing awkwardly around the corpse "I'm Leiutenant Johnson... I don't suppose any of you saw what happened, did you?"  He looks pointedly at William's bluish-green splattered shirt, then at the butcher knife laying on the floor covered in the same stuff, then at the beast oozing it out from his many wounds, then back at the group of you.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

"I'm a close friend of him" Gary says to the Paramedic. I'll be visting him soon.

To the policeman: "Well, the short describtion is that this, thing, attacked us, and these children were brave enough to defend themselves.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

ooc: arg, I knew calling him something different in my posts then what he introduced himself as would be a problem.  Just call him William then.

IC:"yeah, that statement sums it up pretty well "


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2003)

"Slayerette?" Matt says, making it a question.  _This is so not going as I thought, and I refuse to be called an -ette anything.  Maybe its a cheerleader thing?_

"Do you have to call me a slayerette, its not exactly the most toughest title around."  he says with a sigh.  "I'll help you, but if you call me that again I'll take you over my knee and spank you, powers or no."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 20, 2003)

_ Matts going to spank her, sounds like fun._

Alex stands there with the group. "Matt, then what part do I, William, and Gwen play in this?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2003)

"As little as possible.  I have been learning to fight them for so long that at this point I don't have a choice.  Mercedes doesn't have a choice.  You guys do.  Make your own choice.  I'm not in charge I can't decide things for you."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"---if you call me that again I'll take you over my knee and spank you, powers or no." *




Mercedes spun around to face Matt, skirt a'twirling, her hands on her hips.  Both black brows raised and she actually smirked at him.  "You have some interesting fantasies."  Turning her head toward Mr. Gray, she asked her watcher.  "Do you know where we're supposed to got rescue this girl?  And even better, have you got any weapons we can use case we run into more of those ugly brown baddies?  I don't think I can count on having more fire extinguishers."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2003)

> Mercedes spun around to face Matt, skirt a'twirling, her hands on her hips. Both black brows raised and she actually smirked at him. "You have some interesting fantasies."




Matt blushes at Mercedes rejoinder, not used to such a pretty girl flirting with him.

"I have enough for the two of us, but I wouldn't really want to get into a fight with something that could take a Slayer.  Hopefully Gray has weapons for the others."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: DO I have weapons? 

IC: To know a bit more, I'll have to call some people.If you'll all go to my classroom, I'll answer all the questions you might have.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: did you buy any?

IC: Matt will glance at Gwen and Mercedes to see what they are going to do before he follows the watcher to his class.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: Not really, but I don't get D20 Modern equipment very much.
What would the wealth needed for archïc weapons be?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: I have a longsword and a crossbow, they were both dc 11 on the wealth check, although the crossbow is listed as a simple weapon not an archaic one.  I had to take 10 which knocked me down from wealth 6 to wealth 4.  Remember not everyone is profficient with archaic weapons, I think I am the only one who can actually use the sword.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: Jemal, will you let characters train for the use of archaic weapons to get the buffy feel, or are we going to fight with Modern weapons. I have the stun gun, the taser and the metal batton for normal weapons, but as I said I didn't do a lot on equipment.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2003)

"I'm in.  After all, how can I just leave you to it?  You'll just get yourself hurt with out us."  Gwen smiles at Matt.

  She turns to Mr Gray, trying to ignore the banter between Matt and Mercedes.

"Let's go make this call.  I want to know what's up with this chakra thingy."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

ooc:  saying all of this infront of the cops, what are we smoking 
I have a SITES M9, no need for buffy feeling weapons.

IC:  "I feel like I'm a part of this now, I'm in if no one objects."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 20, 2003)

Alex whispers to the group "Well, I'm in def. I am going to help, purge the world of evil and all that garbage. I can get you any weapons that can be ordered online at a low cost, or free. I am personally looking into getting some frag grenades, or maybe some of those bad@ss white phosphures stuff"

_Save the world...Its going to be a lonnnng year_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

Mercedes follows Mr. G into the other room after making sure everything is alright with the brown-suited guy and the police.  Inside herself, the war between what everyone told her and her continual grasping at her life before this insanity still raged.  Was this all a joke?  Or even worse, was this truely real?  Either way she couldn't let someone die...but shouldn't she tell the police?  Of course...who would believe any of them anyway?



> _Originally posted by Corlon _*ooc:  saying all of this infront of the cops, what are we smoking *




OOC: eek! apparently some really good stuff!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Alex whispers to the group "Well, I'm in def. I am going to help, purge the world of evil and all that garbage. I can get you any weapons that can be ordered online at a low cost, or free. I am personally looking into getting some frag grenades, or maybe some of those bad@ss white phosphures stuff"
> 
> Save the world...Its going to be a lonnnng year *




"Can you get those online??  Even if you could, I wonder how many years you'd get for possession alone."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 21, 2003)

"Good Point Will, yes I can get them online. I could probably make up some document showign that I or my parents if neccasary can poesses them, worse comes to worse,  Who needs to know except us" Alex grins a bit to the group.

_ Well, if I do go to prision I'd like to think I'm safe from these things, and maybe I wouldn't get to go to school, but damn no computers @#!#!_


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Alex whispers to the group "Well, I'm in def. I am going to help, purge the world of evil and all that garbage. I can get you any weapons that can be ordered online at a low cost, or free. I am personally looking into getting some frag grenades, or maybe some of those bad@ss white phosphures stuff"
> 
> Save the world...Its going to be a lonnnng year *




Matt stares at Alex incredulously,  "And I thought having a crossbow and a longsword was pushing it.  Why the hell would you want to risk that other stuff?  Most of these things are immune to that type of stuff anyway."  he says, his eyes still wide.

_Who the hell are these people, the A-team or something?  There is a reason that the Watchers have kept this underwraps, and this is probably it._


----------



## GWolf (Jan 21, 2003)

_ Monsters immune to modern day explosives. damn this is pretty scary._

"Really. Damn, that really really sucks. I could chuck a grenade, but use a sword, I mean sounds like fun and all, but also sounds pretty damn dangerous. I could get swords, and other 'ancient' weapons for the 'team' if we are to need it" Alex ponders.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2003)

As you do all this talking about killing them, rescuing the girl, and getting illegal weapons, the police officer just stares at you, open-jawed.  He eventually recovers enough to stop you all from just LEAVING.
"Now just wait a minute there! I don't know what the lot of you are on, but I'm willing to bet it's illegal.  I've got some questions for all of you, actually a lot more now than a few minutes ago.  Names, addresses, and phone numbers please."

After getting these he jots them down on the notepad he's been writing all your ramblings on.  
He asks the following questions of you: 

Matt - "Is this spanking a regular thing between you and your girlfriend over there?  Exactly How long have you been training to fight these things, and exactly what are they?"
Mercedes - "What girl is it you have to rescue, and don't you think that would be a job for the police, missy?"
Gwen - "What call do you need to make?  I'm certain it can wait until this more important business is out of the way.  From the way this conversation has been going you may have to make it from the station if I don't get some REALLY good answers."
William+Alex - "Frag grenades without a military license?  About 10-15 years around these parts.  I'ld suggest against it.  What's the name and URL of this website selling black-market weapons?  And how long have you been forging legal documents for?"
All who talked about weapons - "I'm assuming you have licenses for these weapons.  Where are you registered, and do you carry your licenses with you?"

OOC: What ARE you guys smoking?  standing in a room with four cops discussing how to get illegal weapons to fight demons?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC:  I thought Grey, Myself Gwen and Mercedes were in his classroom and not around the cops.  It is entirely legal to spank your boyfriend(girlfriend in this case), kinky, but legal.  Same thing with the crossbow and Longsword being legal.  A cop would know not to ask Matt for permits as you dont need them for either.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC- Excuse me are my posts visible or is there some kind of boards problem or something ? Because no one seems to be responding to me in any way shape or form.

IC- Tom shakes his head and hangs around in the back waiting for the cops to leave.

_ A possible government conspiracy with demons or something and here they are talking in front of the cops, what are these people thinking? _


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2003)

Shalimar - Don't know what world you live in, but in my world lethal weapons require licenses.
Oh right you're American... Guns, Grenades and swords don't mean much down where the cops carry semiautomatic rifles.. as secondary weapons.  
Well this world is going to have laws that make sense, so lethal weapons are restricted.  meaning anyone who's got a weapon (Other than kitchen/butcher/swiss-army knives) either needs to buy a license or their weapon was gotten through the black-market. (Costs 1 wealth more than normal, and is illegal).

Plus remember you're 15/16 years old.

Also, you, Gwen, Mercedes, and Gary TRIED to walk away from the cop, but he stopped you.



> As you do all this talking about killing them, rescuing the girl, and getting illegal weapons, the police officer just stares at you, open-jawed. He eventually recovers enough to stop you all from just LEAVING.




And I know it's legal to spank people, so does the cop.  That doesn't mean he can't ask.

Kalanyr - Your last post was way back on page 3, you haven't done anything since the cops arrived, so they have nothing to ask you.  They're kinda busy talking to all these weird, drugged kids who're discussing demons, rituals, a kidnapped girl, and fragmentation grenades, among other things.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Tom uses Detect Magical Aura to see if the beast has a magical aura before walking over to the old watcher and the others. looking specifically at Matt and Mr Gray.
> 
> "Why the heck is there a demon in this high school? "
> 
> ...




And no, you didn't get any magical auras from anything.  I thought I posted that a while back but I guess not.


-Anything else I missed?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks Jemal, I was just starting to wonder if I was invisible, I knew the cops had nothing to say to me, I was just puzzled why no other PC was talking to me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC: Of course guns and gernades are restricted, hate to be somewhere they aren't.  Swords and Crossbows aren't at least going by the modern rule book, and they are also legal in real life.  Thats how people have sword collections and suits of armor and all that.  The only thing illegal about them is carrying them around.  So of course any cop that sees you with one will arrest you.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 21, 2003)

To start with: . What ARE we smoking?

IC: "Ah, Mr policeman, I am the history teacher on this school. I told the children here about demons that are rumoured to have existed, I have given them a case, where they need to work out how one goes about of killing demons in modern times. This 'Incident' just reminded us of it, so we started talking about it. It's all purily theoratical. I'm using this assignment to better get the idea of superstition to my pupils. And that phone call this young lady (Gwen) was talking about, was a phonecall I had to make, but it's not THAT important, it can wait.
Anything else?"

OOC: When discussing the spanking part I believe Gwen, Mercedes and Matt were in the hallway, because Mercedes walked away when confronted of being the slayer.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC:  I would like to point out that I said what I said under the understanding that I had left the room.   You posted a page later (after we had all thought we left the room and were able to talk freely) that we hadn't left the room because he stopped us.  If we had known that he had stopped us we wouldn't have said the stuff in the first place.  And the reason he stopped us is the stuff we said after we left?  Did I sum it up succinctly here?  Right now I am medicated pretty highly so if that doesn't make sense to anyone else let me know.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC:  Ok somethign really quick and I have to run back to my meeting (ahh meetings all day--damn work ;p)

IC:

"Hmm...well you see, I didn't think it was a job for the police because they thought that my friend Anna was trouble...well,"  Mercedes coughed and blushed. "Well...its a woman thing, and we didn't want to distress the guys...but she was bleeding...and well...you know...its a _girl_ thing?"  She emphasized the word helplessly.  "And the guys who obviously didn't understand this thought it was something serious like she was injured or something."

(assuming that the cop did hear that comment by Matt)
"And um...I like a little spanking.  Don't you know us teens these days are much more risque."  She winked, tucking her arm in Matt's.  "And don't listen to Alex.  He likes to talk big, but he's always trying to be the class clown.  He probably thought it was funny to try and freak you cops out.  As for Mr. G.  He's got this girl on the side that he's seeing in lieu of his wife...so you have to understand there's some discretion needed."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 21, 2003)

"Excuse me officer, what URL and website? I don't know of any blackmarket websites, or much about computers. I was saying that if the need arose, as it did in the this roleplaying activity for Mr.Gray's class. As for forging doucments, I can't even forge my moms signature to get out of showing her a test. Sorry if you got the wrong impression. You must not have heard us start our conversation" Alex lies carefully.

_Whew close one....hope he buys it, word up to Mr.Gary._


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2003)

> Matt - "Is this spanking a regular thing between you and your girlfriend over there? Exactly How long have you been training to fight these things, and exactly what are they?"




Matt smiles at Mercedes when she pulls his arm around her.  "It'll be okay girl, don't worry."  he pulls her a little closer and taps her bottom.  He grins at her and then the cops.

"As far as what that thing is, it looks like a dog, maybe its a chiuhua or something.  I don't know, I'm not a vet."

He looks at Mercedes worriedly.  "Your shivering, are you in shock?  I think we all are a bit."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Mercedes keeps her innocent smile on her face at the same time she's thinking _my skirt is too short for him to do that and not be a bit risque himself_ and tries really hard not to squeak instinctively at his pat.  These slayer girls, they didn't squeak, right?  But her blush was definitely real.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 22, 2003)

Tom quickly steps forward and says 

"Mr Gray's telling the truth. For example did you know that the (appropriate culture) believed that (select a random demon or thing from his arcane lore and mention some obscure point.)Mythology is a fascinating study. Even though I'm not in his class I joined this excercise because mythology is a passion of mine. "


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

The Cop looks at all of you like your crazy, then shakes his heads.  "Allright, get on your way then.  We'll be doing some more checks later so don't be surprised if you get a call." He then walks away muttering "Damn new-age teens.  A dog?" He continues muttering to himself as he walks over to the corpse, where the other cops are still trying to figure out exactly what the hell it is.

ooc: Nice deflection.  I thought you'd use some video game excuse, but this worked good too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Well, when the cops are finally gone and they're alone, Mercedes lets go of Matt.  "Relieve a few fantasies there, Matt," she manages to get out without too much blushing while she brushed her skirt flat.  _What would Ken say if he saw me doing that?_

She glanced at Mr. Gray.  "Well Mr. G?  What do you know?  What have you got for us, Mr. Watcher?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2003)

> Well, when the cops are finally gone and they're alone, Mercedes lets go of Matt. "Relieve a few fantasies there, Matt," she manages to get out without too much blushing while she brushed her skirt flat. _What would Ken say if he saw me doing that?_




"Only one," he says innocently , "I have quite a few more."  he says blushing slightly.  He looks around to make sure the cops are gone.  "That was close. " he says turning to Alex and Corlon.

"What were you guys thinking?  Gernades in front of the cops?  come on, born yesterday?  Nevermind, I don't want to know."  

"Tell me Mr. Gray what is the Ritual, and who do we need to call?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

OOC: 
GHOSTBUSTERS

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

OOC: Jemal could you give me some ionformation I need toi know about the ritual, the slayers and so on? Or should I kmake something up and that you act on it.

IC: "I'll need to make a phone call to the organisation I'm with, they'll know more. I can only tell you 80% of the matter now, but you deserve to know 100%. So just go to my classroom, while I make the call."

Gary will go to the nearest phone that does grant a bit of privacy.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

Unfortunately, Mr Gray doesn't have a clue what this Chakra ritual is.  Maybe the council will know.. So you find a phone in the teachers lounge and call them, while all the other teachers and most of the students are outside of the building.
The council is able to tell you that the Chakra is a ritual meant to steal a slayers power as they die, preventing it from being passed on to the next potential.  If it is successful, the next slayer will be one chosen by whoever performs the ritual, and may be anyone... or anything.  The ritual requires the dead body of the Slayers watcher, as well as several other unusual ingredients, some of which you remember reading in the news as going missing over the last few days... A hornless 'fully-functional' (OODM: not sure the right word.. You know, one that hasn't been snipped) bull, a large diamond ring, and 2 surfboards both used by the same (female) teenager.  The only item that you know of (Besides the watcher) that isn't allready missing are the eyes of a blind man who has survived a vampire bite.  They say that any cost is worth it to stop this ritual, even if that means killing the Slayer before the ritual can be complete...  You cannot allow the forces of evil to gain the powers of the slayer.

OODM: Any more questions for them?  You've got several minutes still before people start coming back into the school.

And what are the rest of you doing/talking about while you wait in his room?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Mercedes placed the palms of her hands flat on the table.  "Matt, you said something about having weapons?  What kind of weapons?  Is there anything I would know how to use?"  The girl suddenly laughed, shaking her head at that.  "What am I saying?  I've never used a sharp pointy things in my life!  I'd worse than a Zeppo!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2003)

"Uh... I don't know, I have a crossbow which is pretty easy to use, its just the aiming thats the problem.  I also have a sword, and no, you can't use it, it takes a lot of practice just to not cut your own foot off.  You can use the bow, if you want."  He says doubtfully not sure she'll be able to handle it.

_Maybe this is something that I should do and not bring her, until she has her powers she's just a cheerleader.  Thought she did do pretty good with the demon dog._


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

OOC: How about those weapons jemal?

IC: Well, I could use some more information on this Area. I would like to know if their are any friendly contacts we have with people who have direct/indirect contact with demons and underworlders and if we have a seer nearby.
And if you know, Can you tell me a good place to get all the magical supplies and knowldge, since this area has been monitored by us, we SHOULD know this, right?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 22, 2003)

"Will these work on demons?" Says Corlon as he takes out his SITES M9, "I'm a pretty good shot with these."
He then puts away the gun.  "I heard somewhere that silver hurts vampires, or is that just werewolves?...  Wait, are those real too?"
"Alex, you said something about forging, could you make me a document that can let me get a gun license?"

ooc:  what does it take to get a license anyway?  Certain age?  and some money of course, but...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2003)

Gwen happily lets the others talk to the police, knowing all too well that she was going to get the inside scoop on the story when she got home.  She's rather less happy about Matt and Mercedes' spanking talk.

_Why doesn't Matt ever... No Gwen, let's not go there..._

Alarmed by all the weapons talk, she backs up quickly as Will pulls out his gun.

"Whoa there, mister!  What the hell are you doing, bringing a gun to school?"

Gwen takes a seat at one of the desks, obviously both nervous and upset.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 22, 2003)

Alex sits around, relaxing.

"Well why the heck are you doing with a gun in school??? I mean I probably could make you a license, but it wouldn't do much good, a kid with a gun and a licesne not very believe able."

He looks to the group. "Were going to be on the news most likely for defeating that monster,"Cracking his knuckles "If it wasnt for me throwing that ext. we wouldn't have got it..."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

OOC: YOU?? threw that Ext.????


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2003)

"Your not planning on going all Columbine are you?"  Matt asks worriedly.  trying to figure out how to get the gun away from the kid.  "I don't know if having that here is such a good idea.  Legality of owning that aside isn't it a felony to bring it onto school grounds?  I suggest you go ditch that somewhere before the cops come back, especially if its unlicensed."  Matt says shaking his head at the shear crazyness exhibited by this kid and Alex in the last 5 minutes.

"Its a valid question though,  hmm, I know that it won't do anything to a vamp, those you have to stake them in the heart, or take off their heads.  Never saw a werewolf, but I do know I would hate to kill them, they are regular people except for that time of the month, then they get all pissy and dangerous."  his eyes twinkle at that and he looks meaningfully at Gwen and Mercedes.

"As far as the rest its case by case, but I would say in general not..  "


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Never saw a werewolf, but I do know I would hate to kill them, they are regular people except for that time of the month, then they get all pissy and dangerous."  his eyes twinkle at that and he looks meaningfully at Gwen and Mercedes.*




"Glad to hear you don't shoot people for that."  Gwen says dryly, but with a slight hint of a smile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *If it wasnt for me throwing that ext. we wouldn't have got it..." *




"Oh?  So you're the one I have to blame for nearly killing me?" Mercedes muttered, shaking her head.  "I was going to follow the beastie, but instead you made it very mad...at _me_...so much thanks for that.  If I had followed it, perhaps we'd know where its hiding the slayer girl."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 23, 2003)

(ooc: it was about to leave but I hurt it)

"Yes, I did. Sorry. But I doubt a beast of that inteligence, or so I thought, would know, or be able to tell us." Alex says defensively.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

> Yes, I did. Sorry. But I doubt a beast of that inteligence, or so I thought, would know, or be able to tell us." Alex says defensively.




"And you knew that they have such low intelligence because?  You know what assuming does right?"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 23, 2003)

"Do I look like I'm going postal or anything?" Says William, "try and find it now, I bet you can't, and you know what to look for!"
"I've seen a show where a kid went around town everywhere and bought booze with a fake license saying he was a doctor that was 40 or something, as long as the forgery is good, no one will know the difference."
"where else would I keep it anyway?"

ooc:  about the not finding the gun, +7 sleight of hand, +4 tiny size of gun, and mabye +2 if Will wearing baggy clothes, but I don't think he is.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 23, 2003)

_Maybe matt's right_

"You could be right matt," Alex looks coldly at the floor. "My friends, it looks like our world has taken a turn for the surreal..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

Mercedes smiled wryly.  "Surreal?  I'm still waiting to wake up from this nightmare.  Someone pinch me."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

Matt's eye brows rose speculatively at Mercedes "Pinch me" comment, but he ressists the temptation, barely.  Instead he pinches Gwen.

He gives her his innocent puppy-dog face "I would have pinched her, but she might be able to throw me through a wall soon."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 23, 2003)

Tom standing in the background watching all this rolls his eyes and then speaks up

"Come on, we all know weird stuff happens in this town and is quickly covered up or passed off as something else, I mean look how willing you were to pass of a demon as a bear or a dog, the mind must try and hide these things from itself for the sake of its own sanity. And given that something or someone powerful enough to control a demon has just lost its pet, I'd guess we should watch our step, we're the only people still in this school after that so working out that we had something to do with it isn't an amazing leap of reason. "


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

"And her throwing you through a wall would be a bad thing why?"  Gwen smirks at Matt.  She takes hold of Matt's hand, squeezing it gently.

"Tom's got a point, we're all in this, regardless of what we want.  Is there anything we should know?  You and Mr Gray seem to have some idea of what's going on, but the rest of us are pretty clueless."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Tom standing in the background watching all this rolls his eyes and then speaks up
> 
> "Come on, we all know weird stuff happens in this town and is quickly covered up or passed off as something else, I mean look how willing you were to pass of a demon as a bear or a dog, the mind must try and hide these things from itself for the sake of its own sanity. And given that something or someone powerful enough to control a demon has just lost its pet, I'd guess we should watch our step, we're the only people still in this school after that so working out that we had something to do with it isn't an amazing leap of reason. " *




"So go, no one is stopping you.  By the way...uh, who are you?  You just seem to hang around, so what I am guessing everyone is wondering is uhh... whats this "we" business, your not a queen in disguise right?"

"It would probably be better if you all left anyway.  If you stick around you will end up in the hospital if not dead.  No slayer has hit her 21st birthday before dying.  You wont have her healing abilities, or her fighting abilities."  Matt says trying to concentrate on scaring them off, but not really succeeding.  His attention is wandering with his hand thats being squeezed.

_I didn't really know she was interested in me like this.  I mean she's cute in her Gwennie sort of way, but I can't be with her.  Thats a double order of Ick with a side of incest.  She is definitely too much my friend for this.  I mean I have fantasized, but what guy doesn't, I so can't do this.  How do I tll her without pissing her off?  Must be my day for it, I pissed her off in history too, but how?  The cheerleaders, I was standing and talking to Mercedes, she was jealous, oh boy.  I wonder If Slayer's go through this stuff too?_


----------



## Corlon (Jan 23, 2003)

"If we don't stop it who will, you?"  says William, "depending on your answer, if you stop it, I think we could be of at least a little help, and you're not going to stop it, the slayer will die and evil things will start destroying the world.  Am I right?

"Even with these watcher guys, my life's boring as hell, let's kill some demons."

ooc:  "Saddle up, lock and load."-data


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

"They probably shouldn't be involved, in fact, none of us should be involved in this big ick."  Mercedes traced a faint pattern on the desk.  _Gwen and Matt...dating? Hmm I didn't know that.  They look cute._  "But we all are anyway.  I think I'd rather have us be together doing good form, then all over the place. It's like..." her dark eyes clouded for a moment before she bounced up with a flash of insight.  "Like cheerleading!"

At their looks of bewilderment, Mercedes continued to explain, "well, you know, with cheerleading, there are different cheerleaders, some more talented than others, some have more experience, some are too big to be on the top of the triangle and some are too small to be on the bottom.  What I'm saying is that we need to all be like cheerleaders.  You each of your best at something, right?  So, like, I wouldn't put someone box around beasties who is better at, I dunno, chucking fire extinguishers."  She grinned at Alex.  

"Just like I wouldn't put me, who barely weighs 100lbs, on the bottom supporting a 120 cheerleader on top.  But when all the cheerleaders work together, we get perfect form, what you see on the court, and go totally to state championships.  We need to work like a cheerleading team.  Support, positions, and practice."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

"Do cheerleaders really way that much?"  Matt whispers to Gwen curiously trying to extract his hand from hers, but giving up in the middle of the attempt with a slight shrug.

_Maybe shes just scared and I'm reading too much into it.  Yea, thats it, she is just holding my hand as a friend for comfort.  I can deal with that._

"Wheres the Watcher?  Surely he has enough info by now.  I mean shouldn't he know about all of it already?"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"  "Like cheerleading!"
> 
> At their looks of bewilderment, Mercedes continued to explain, "well, you know [etc.]*



_great analogy, fighting demons is like cheerleading _ 

"If that's the way you want to think about it Mercedes, fine by me "

ooc:  GOOOOOOOOOOOO DEMON HUNTERS!!!!


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

"I can't not be involved.  Not if you and Mercedes are going out risking your lives."

_And spending too much time alone in the dark together.  Wow!  That was a bit of a meow moment..._

"As for the weight thing, it all depends on how much they want to blend in with stick insects."  she replies quitely to Matt.  Sensing his discomfort, and slight attempt to get his hand free, she lets go.

_There are times when I really don't know what to make of you, Matthew Storm.  Telepathy would really come in handy.  Hmm, maybe that's even possible..._


*OOC:*  Fun little triangle we've got going on here   Now, which one of us is going to cast the love spell that goes horribly wrong?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

OOC: I just suppose any of my other questions get answered, and I'll walk to the classroom.

IC: Opening the door to his classroom, he immediatly gets everyones attention.

"Well kids, I've got the information, but it sure isn't good news.
The man we just rescued is the Watcher of the current slayer
If they get that man, they can initiate a ritual that prevents the powers of the slayer form flowing over into the next slayer once she's dead."

gary pauses a moment an looks at Mercedes

"Along with the dead body of the Slayer's watcher there are a lot of other strange infgredients needed for this ritual, who have all been acquired, except for the eyes of a blind man who was bitten by the vampire, and offcourse the dead body of the man we just saved."

"I suggest we do the following: Some of us will try to found out who wants to have this ritual, some of us will protect the elder watcher in the hospital, and some of us will try to find a blind man bitten by a vampire. Who thinks she can handle what? I know it looks difficult, but if we put our brain to it, we can get most of it done."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

"A blind man bitten by a vampire?  If he reported it to the police, he shouldn't be hard to find.  You up for a spot of hacking, Alex?  I know for a fact that our local police network isn't as secure as it could be."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

"Hmmm, well yes, you could check medical or police records, a blind man that was attcked in soe way, or was analized with blood loss and two small wounds in the neck can be found.

Although, OFFICIALLY I haven't heard you mentioning hacking."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

Mercedes looked thoughtful.  "Well we know where the watcher is, so I'm going to go there and protect him.  We know for sure that's who they need, so when they come and get him...we either follow them back to the lair, or get the major info out of them...somehow."

Her eyebrows rose.  "Is this all that Good has to fight against Evil?  I don't know how Good has lasted this long."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 23, 2003)

"No, last time I checked I wasn't a queen in disguise. By we I meant us, since we do seem to be stuck in this together. And why on earth would I go?  I've spent a lot of time studying strange events and now I get a chance to investigate more closely and you expect me to go? I can hack fairly well, and I know a fair bit of arcane lore, I guess I could try and track down who wants to do this, since we already have a volunteer to find the blind man. If this is a group they'd have to have some way to get members so there must be a way to track them down. Like looking in the local paper for a want ad: Wanted: Cultists to destroy the world as we know it. "


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

"I'm not up for any hacking Gwen, I'll go with Mercedes.  Ahh, William can youu help Mr. Gray with his research on who would know about the ritual and seek to use it, and maybe Tom too?  I know Alex and Gwen should be able to do that computer Voodoo that they do so well.  I don' think anyone should be alone now.  Is that ok with everyone?"  Matt asks taking charge of the situation before te watcher could, _ and probably better too, I mean he doesn't know any of us at all or what we can do._

He looks at Gwen trying to see if she's ok with it.  "We should all meet somewhere in a few hours, to compare notes, well except for Mercedes and I who will call in from there.  Does anyone have a cellphone?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

"My cell!" Mercedes exclaimed in dismay, rushing out of the room to look for it in the cafeteria.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

"Good with me.  I'd kinda forgotten about the other Watcher, I hope he's OK.  Do all rituals need blood and dead bodies, or are some, you know, more chocolate and puppies?"

"It might be an idea to pretend to be some relation of the old guy.  They tend to be a bit picky about who they let near the patients."

Heading for the classroom door, she turns to Alex.  "Come on, hacker boy, let's see what you can do."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 24, 2003)

_ Time to let my skills shine_

Alex cracks his knuckles, winks at Mercedes and says "Well, getting the file should take me, with the help of Gwen, all of twenty-five minutes. After that Maybe I can help Will, we seem to think alike. So, Gwen back to my house?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2003)

*jealousy and mistrust*

Matt looked like he wanted to hit Alex when he suggested Gwen and he go to his house.  His shoulders tensed and his hands clenched before he turned to watch for Mercedes to come back.

_She better be fine or I'll make sure he isn't.  And he better not try anything that makes her upset._  He thought jealously, despite his not being interested in her.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 24, 2003)

"research, one of my favorite things!" says Corlon sarcastically "But sure, I'll do a little, then I'm asking around town about a guy bitten by a vampire"

ooc:  Hide, Move Silently, Knowledge (streetwise), sleight of hand, _and_ a gun.  The streets ar ea better place for me I think


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

OOC: Timothy - what about what weapons?
The council didn't know much more, and they don't have any contacts around here.  Remember they've been active for about a month, maybe 2.  They've been busy regaining information and trying to identify the remaining potentials and train new watchers.  Right now they know very little about your situation, except what this ritual is.

IC:
Mercedes gets back to the cafeteria to find it still deserted, the body taken away and her cell phone scatterd in pieces on the ground.  It looks like it got caught in the explosion.

Alex and Gwen, meanwhile, head through the deserted hallways looking for the computer lab.  They find it and start typing away.

The rest of you stand around still chatting and waiting for Mercedes to come back.

OOC: Alex and Gwen are in the computer lab for the next 30 minutes to an hour.  Mercedes is currently in the caf, rest of you are in MR Grays room.

BTW, I like the way you guys are doing things, keep posting it like that. 
For those of you who either don't know what I mean or are doing it by accident I'll explain : When you want your character to go somewhere post that you leave for there, don't post yourself arriving anywhere unless it's something I've told you that you can (Like at the beginning when I said to just get yourselves to lunch).

When you're ready to go hunting or whatever, just post that.  It's currently 1:00 PM, Thursday mornnig, first day of school.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2003)

"Your house, the computer lab, either's good.  All depends on how good at covering your tracks you are.  Although the computer lab might make more sense, it'll make passing info on to Mr Gray easier."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 24, 2003)

_ It'll be faster this way, one need to ping a whole long net of random servers...._

"Right, this is good" Alex says booting up a crappy Windows '98 machine. "Well, first let me disable all the regular school protection. (00C:I am assuming this is rather easy but if not computers +12) "Now we get those files!"


Computer Use +12


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

"Yes matt, that seems to be a good idea, although I would like you to stick with me for the research, maybe Tom and William can go with Mercedes instead."

"And William, It might not be a very good idea to ask around for vampires, people don't like talking about things they don't understand."

I'll call Matt to me and talk less loud to him, espaecially at the part of who will be leading.
"Okay Matt, the cult needs a base of operations, and had members, I think those two elements are the easiest to locate.
But I suppose we can expect an attack on Anton Reberts and follow the ones who will commit that attack back to their lair. That's why I want William and Tom with Mercedes in stead of just you. If you have any clues of how to handle this, I'd like to hear them, although I think it should be wise to let me have the responsibility over the group. I will treat you all as equal though."

OOC: The weapons Question


> OOC: Jemal, will you let characters train for the use of archaic weapons to get the buffy feel, or are we going to fight with Modern weapons. I have the stun gun, the taser and the metal batton for normal weapons, but as I said I didn't do a lot on equipment.




Also, could I redo my equipment, and buy some moreordinary items, as well as books and a computer (and a cell phone and so on)?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

OOC: 
Ok, thanx for reposting that, Timothy.
Hmm. Sure.  Anyone with the Archaic weapons proficiency can take the time to teach other people how to use said weapons.  I don't wanna give you all a free feat so here's how it'll work: 
Every 10 hours spent being trained in the use of a particular weapon type lessens the non-proficiency penalty for that type of weapon by 1.  There are 4 types: Sword, Axe/Polearm, Bow/Crossbow, and Other.
You can train them during the time off from school (Basically spare time, an hour/day), and however many hours on the weekend you're willing to spend..  Obviously it's not going to help you for this first threat, but it should pan out in the long run.  (And no, 2 trainers doesn't make it go faster.. The students still need the same amount of hours).

Now for your second question : Sure, you can redoe it for what your character would be more likely to have.  
Also a few things I've thought about - The library's well stocked, so any research into demons/cults you wanna do there will reduce the DC of any knowledge check.
and Mr Gray doesn't need to get licenses for any weapons he purchases, b/c the council takes care of that for him.  (They are mildly useful for some things.)


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2003)

"Corlon wont get into the hospitol carrying a gun, and he refuses to not have it with him.  I don't like you, and Tom is probably way better at research anyway, besides which, stop me If I am repeating here, I don't like you.  You don't tell me what to do."  Matt says leaving to follow Mercedes and take her to the hospital.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2003)

Tom actually grins when Matt says that

"Impressive, at least know one is going to be ordering everyone around here. He is right you know, I have little to know social skill and I'm completely useless in a fight. If only I could (mumble) father." 

The suddenly turning to Mr Gray
" I suppose we should get started then. I suppose we could try finding information on that demon, it might give us a clue as to what kind of person it works for. " 

Tom gets to work on the research. Making use of the library and the computers if he thinks it will help.

OOC-

Computer Use +11
Decipher Script +8
Research +8
Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +10
Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) +8


----------



## Corlon (Jan 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Corlon wont get into the hospitol carrying a gun, and he refuses to not have it with him.  I don't like you, and Tom is probably way better at research anyway, besides which, stop me If I am repeating here, I don't like you.  You don't tell me what to do."  Matt says leaving to follow Mercedes and take her to the hospital. *




"no need to get all worked up about it Matt," says Corlon and then he mutters just loud enough for the people in the room to hear, "not like I'm trying to take Mercedes away from you."



> "And William, It might not be a very good idea to ask around for vampires, people don't like talking about things they don't understand."




"I'm not a complete fool."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

OOC: LOL definitely an interesting triangle Jarval, but isn't Gwen the one with the magical gifts?  Although its not quite a triangle.  Alex likes Gwen who likes Matt who likes Mercedes but is jealous of anyone who is with Gwen and  Mercedes has a chia-pet brain of a boyfriend named Ken.  Soap-Opera!

IC: 

Mercedes groaned at the pieces of her cell phone.   Her parents were going to kill her for wrecking that, but at least they would probably give her another one, a cell phone being an umbilical cord and all that to their only daughter.

Oh well, so much for that.  She headed back to find Matt and go to the hospital and watch over the watcher.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2003)

OOC:  Think Xander and Willow as far as loving between Matt and Gwen, at least from Matt's point of view.  He's more interested in Mercedes.  And spells would so not be cool.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Soap-Opera!
> *




ooc:  It's not a soap-opera until someone gets cancer, gets pregnate, or goes into a coma


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

"Matt, just face one thing. I will take care of the slayer, it is my job, whether I, or anyone else likes it or not. We will have to be involved with eachother somehow, so we could better learn to get along. If we cannot get to liking eachother, let;s just bot hate eachother, agree?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2003)

OOC:  Aaah... Timothy, not sure who your talking to but, Matt isn't going to respond, he left the room to try and find Merceds and take her to the hospital.  Its up to Jemal if we get there, but I can't answer from another room.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

Matt and Mercedes are leaving to go to the hospital.
Gary and Tom are going to do some research in the Library.
Alex and Gwen are allready online in the computer lab.
I think William is the only one left who doesn't know where he's going. 

I'll post more details later, and what people find, where they end up, etc.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

ooc: William just stands there, because the ruler of the universe takes no heed to his controller's posts

IC:  William will go asking around the street about a blind man bitten by a vampire.

ooc:  and no, he won't be blatent  about it "hello, have you seen a blind man bitten by a vampire.  Yes I said a vampire.  No I'm not crazy, and I don't need mental help."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

While Alex does his magic with the computer, Gwen does a rather less spectacular Google search for the words "Chakra ritual" and "Anton Reberts".


OOC:  OK, maybe not a triangle, but some kind of polygon   I have to say, the Xander/Willow thing was kinda what I was shooting at, but that would point at Matt doing the voodo that gets us in trouble


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

ooc:  huh?  xander/willow thing, my limited knowledge of buffy does not recall this... Does this have anything to do with the shooting of the person, and then willow gets all pissed off and starts using dark magic or something?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *ooc:  huh?  xander/willow thing, my limited knowledge of buffy does not recall this... Does this have anything to do with the shooting of the person, and then willow gets all pissed off and starts using dark magic or something? *




Nope.  The Xander/Willow thing was going on in Seasons 1 to 3.  Tara getting shot doesn't take place until Season 6.

I've shifted the rest of my answer over to the OOC thread, as it gets a little long...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2003)

"Mercedes, I think I need your help."  Matt says as the pair are heading to the hospital.  "Its about Gwen, I uh, think she is interested in me."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Gary will do the research, while Timothy is leaning back and enjoying the soap serie that we've got going here.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 27, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> [B"Its about Gwen, I uh, think she is interested in me." [/B]



ooc:  *gasp* where'd he get that Idea?? 
and I just thought of something, is that name Matt just a coincidence?

IC:... 

ooc:  no roleplaying for the lone wolf... mabye with my addiction to the threads I should have gone with someone.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> * I just thought of something, is that name Matt just a coincidence?
> *




OOC:  I don't get it.  What do you mean by this?

IC: Mercedes smiled at Matt.  "Well, why is that a problem?  She's such a cutie and smart, too.  I think guys would be falling all over her."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:  I don't get it.  What do you mean by this?*



ooc:  have you read the Wheel of Time book series?



> *IC: Mercedes smiled at Matt.  "Well, why is that a problem?  She's such a cutie and smart, too.  I think guys would be falling all over her."*




ooc:  just because of that comment, one of our characters has to start liking gwen


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC:  I don't get it either.  And Mat from the Wheel of Time is refferred to as toy, and piglet by older women who keep him as a sex toy, MATT would soo not go for being called toy, well maybe by mercedes 

IC:
"Yea it would be cute, maybe, if I was interested in her, but she is just my friend.  I need your help with not hurting her feelings.  You know girls, or at least I hope you know them, what with the being and all.  And yes, I know she is very cute and smart, just not interested.  So I place myself in your hands, what do I do?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: Ah...er what does the WoT have to do with this?  I've read the books and I don't really remember this in it.  Oh and I think Alex is the one who likes Gwen, am I right?

IC:

Mercedes laughed, tossing her ribboned ponytail over her shoulder.  "I don't think I will ever understand boys as long as I live," she spoke, shaking her head and swishing that long black mane back and forth.  "Well, I wouldn't suggest letting her know that you know if you're not interested...unless you really have to.  Maybe get all crazy about another girl, that will have her see that you're interested in someone else and then she wouldn't think you'd be interested in her."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: Not Sure what WoT has to do with this either.

IC:

"Are you volunteering for that?"  he asks grinning at her.  "I do think she thinks I like you.  I think thats why she got upset at the end of hisory."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

"Volunteering?"  Mercedes laughed again, shaking that ebony mane.  "Don't tease me like that, Matt!  You are such a joker.  And why was she mad?  Oh do you have a crush on one of the varsity cheerleaders?"  Her dark eyes twinkled.  "I promise I won't tell."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

"Yea, I do have a crush on one of them."  He says blushing a little at her.  "But I really don't think I exist to her, they can all be pretty snobby, just look at how that one treated me earlier.  Not to say your snobbier then most people, and you are better then most of the others."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

"Well I guess they can be kind of...not too accepting," Mercedes admits, glancing at the ground as they walked.  "I know that everyone back there doesn't like me all that much, except for you and Gwen."  She smiled at him.  "Thanks for that.  I'm kind of use to half the student population either wanting to be me or resenting me."

Then her smile faltered.  "I'm snobby?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

"No...no, you aren't snobby, not really in comparision in the others.  Your in a whole other class of niceness then they are."  he says quickly, almost stumbling over the words.  Trying to avoid angering the beautiful girl.

"How could I not be kind to so pretty a girl as you, and Gwen is nice to everyone."  He says shrugging.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

"Well," Mercedes frowned slightly,  his words not quite what she wanted to hear, staring ahead as they continued to walk quickly to their destination.  "I guess so."  She became quiet again, thoughtful.  "Do you think someone made a mistake with this slayer thing?  I don't think I'm the slaying type.  I'm not all...I don't know...Wonder Woman or WWF, you know?  I mean, Mr G seems pretty clueless...maybe he made a mistake.  Maybe you're the new slaymeister."  Her expression brightened.  "Yeah, you're the first slay-boy!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

"I really wish it could be that way Mercedes, I really do.  But the Slayer is always a girl, I guess girls are closer to all that magical-goodness.  Whether or not you will be the next is up for grabs, but I definitly can't be it, much as I would like to." He says dejectedly looking away from the Cheergirl.

"If the slayer is stripped of her power, and your not there to interfere and take it back, i'll have to try and maybe i'll get it that way.  I am not too hopeful.  I'll just be what I am now, I am kinda resigned to it."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

ooc:  well, I'm one the second reading of the ninth book, remembering for the tenth, and I can't help making some connections.
then my question is answered, matt _was_ a coincedence.  And Tylin calls him piglet and he hates it, why do you think he's running away from Ebou Dar?  Reading some of the posts, I just found some conncections.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

dang it, multiple posts again


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 29, 2003)

Still searching through the library Tom asks Mr Gray 

"Could you explain a bit more about what this is all about? "


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: Paging Jemal


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Matt and Mercedes arrive at the hospital and find out that the man is checked into a room on the third floor, but he's in critical condition "He must be a pretty popular guy with you kids, is he?" The lady asks you after telling you he's not allowed visitors.
Gary, Tom, Alex, and Gwen are in full research mode (Allow me a day IRL to gather all the info together myself and I'll post what you guys all found... Could you repost EXACTLY what you were looking for, pls for clarities sake?)
William goes around on the streets, asking discreetly about blind guys with neck wounds.  He's getting nowhere when he passes an alley and a voice from down the alley whispers "Hey, kid.. You the one looking for the blind vamp-bait?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

Mercedes looked stricken and innocent at the same time.  "What do you mean popular?  Its my boyfriend's uncle," she explained pointing toward Matt.  "His favorite uncle, and we don't want him to be in there all alone.  He needs some support."  She looked at the nurse beseechingly.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2003)

"Can't we just see him for a minute?  Please, I told my dad I would look in on him myself to make sure he is all right.  Please don't make me be a liar."  Matt says to the nurse.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

*OOC:* Gwen is doing a web search for the words "Chakra ritual" and "Anton Reberts".  I don't really have high hopes for the first one, but I might be able to find out a bit more about our hospitalised Watcher.

Alex, to the best of my knowledge, is trying to hack the police and hospital networks to have a look for any mention of a blind man with neck wounds having come in over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 29, 2003)

ooc: someone to talk to, yay... I guess

IC:  "yeah... I am" says William as he reaches into his coat, ready to pull his pistol out,  "and what would you know about it?"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes what Gwen/Jarval Said.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll hit the books, and see what I cvan find out about teh ritual, by what groups it has been performed in the past. I'll ask the hacker types if they can get some witness information of the crimes that have taken place with all the items that have gone missing, also I'll check the local newspapers about those items.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 30, 2003)

Tom will look for inforrmation on the demon and what kind of people summon them. He'll also look for information on the missing items, see if they all disappeared from the same area.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

IC: 
The nurse looks at matt and merceds and Harumphs. "That's funny, you with the ones claiming to be his Grandkids?  I'll tell you the same thing I told your 'cousins'.  You've got the wrong hospital and the wrong guy, This man has no living relatives.  Heck, he's not even here legally, no insurance or anything.

Gwen finds a single website with Chakra on it, but it turns out to be a brand-name Egyptian cola.
As for Mr Reberts: You find that he's a Curator at a british museum, and has no living relatives.  He was born in 1944.

William looks down the ally and sees a dark figure standing there
"Oh, not much.. 'cept where he's hidin out.  Don't s'pose the information'd be worth somethin too ye, would it?"

Alex, after several minutes of work, finds many reports of neckwounds, but none of the victims are reported as blind.

Tom finds that there are tons of sites about demons and summoning, but he can't find any relevant information, mostly speculation and small tidbits that he'ld allready known (Nothing I haven't allready told you).
He does however find that all the items were stolen from around BrightVale over the past month or 2.

Gary spends hours in the stacks and at tables researching, and finds out that the ritual has been attempted before, but never succesfully performed.  It is, however, said to have occured in two other dimensions.. and nothing has been heard from those dimensions since (This is from one of the few watcher journals left.. That of Rupert Giles).
 None of the crimes were witnessed (At least not by anyone who remained alive enough to tell the police anything), and all the information points to either some bizarre cult ritual, or a massively perverse scavenger hunt. (That's written in an actual police report).

OOC: The 4 Researchers are at night-time (About 10PM), William is at Dusk (8-9), and the 2 at the hospital are around supertime(6-7).  We'll assume you've all eaten or gotten food brought in.
  I'ld like to hear from William, Matt, and Mercedes only until they're done with their little adventures.  Things should speed up now that I've finished several things that I was working on.  
So, calling Corlon, Kitana and Shalimar for now.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

"I uh, didn't know anyone else would come and see him.  Thats good to know that we aren't his only friends.  do you know where his 'grand children' went?  I feel bad for him about this whole ting, so I want to do some thing special for him, and they might have some ideas.  I geuss he wont be up for a party anytime soon will he?"  Matt asks slightly dejectedly.  

He puts his arm around Mercedes shoulder and whispers "play along.  laugh and suggest something else."  Turning back to the nurse he asks "They didn't leave a phone number for him to call did they?"  he says sounding hopeful.  "He's been through a lot and deserves a little pep-talk."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

"Just get your hands on the computer while I distract the nurse so we can find out what room he's in," she whispers back.

Mercedes lip started trembling and she suddenly burst into tears, throwing herself at the nurse. "But he's such a kind old  man!  He'll be alright won't he? Oh please say he'll be alright!  I can't bear it if he's gonna die." She wailed loudly, burying her face in the woman's chest and clutching at her pitifully.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

Matt looks very stunned when the girl launches herself on the nurse, but does as she says.  He moves away to give the two space, and also to give him time to look for the computer, or even the floor charts that they keep at the nurses station to tell them who is where, who needs what pills, and when they need them.

If he can't find the plan then he will glance at the computer, and if Mercedes is still distracting the nurse, he will look it up if it isn't on screen.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 1, 2003)

"well, I just wanted to find this guy, I heard he was pretty cool, it's not like his wereabouts are worth a million dollars or something, but..." says William as he thinks for a second "what type of payment are you talking?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

Matt finds the information.. second floor, room 2C, but that's all he can see as the lady glances over at him just as he looks innocently away from the screen.  She does her best to comfort Mercedes, but eventually waves over a child psychiatrist who happens to be passing by, and he comes over to see if Mercedes would like to talk to him, b/c the nurse has very important duties to attend to.

William - The man in the alley chuckles "Well, I was thinking along the lines of I do you a favour now, you do me one later.. We both know you want to stop the ritual, and truth be told, so do I.  So what do you say?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Mercedes throws herself in Matt's arms, holding him as if her world was over.  "No...I think I'll have my boyfriend comfort me," she sniffles.  "Thank you though, you're very kind.  Its been such a hard day and you know us cheerleaders...so emotional."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2003)

Matt winks at Mercedes to let her know that he has the info, once he is sure the nurse hase gone and the psychiatrist has his back to him.  

"Come on Mercedes, you know he is gonna get better.  There is no reason to fret.  Its all going to be okay.  Stop wasting this friendly doctor's time, and we can go to the Cafateria and get you some ice cream, my treat."  He says wiping a tear from her cheek.

"Thank you."  He says to the doctor before turning her towards the cafeteria, leading her on.  "Got it, you did that crying thing pretty well, do it often?" he whispers as he guides her to the stairs.  Instead of going to the Cafe, he will lead her upstairs to the hospital room.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Dabbing at her eyes with the back of her sleeve, Mercedes makes sure she's out of view of the nurse and the doctor before grinning at Matt.  "A slayer's got to have many weapons at her disposal, doesn't she? Besides the sharp pointy stuff.  She can have the heart pulling sniffly kind."

They head up the room to check up on the watcher.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 2, 2003)

"Well, if we both want to stop the ritual, then why won't you show me to him for free?  But I see you don't want to do that.  Do you have a favor that you need done now, or do I just give you a 'one free favor' coupon?" William says as he tries to get a better look at the guy in the alley, "...who are you anyway?"

_or what are you, I have a feeling accepting to help stop this ritual was a bad idea..._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Mercedes and Matt find that the watcher seems to be doing ok, he's hooked up to several machines and there isn't anybody around.

William starts peering intently into the alley but glimpses only very dark skin before the man pulls back "Just call me J.  Here.." He sets a folded up paper on the boxes beside him "I'll be in touch." He turns and dissapears into the shadows.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

Mercedes checks the whole room to  make sure nothing is wrong, and then looks for something to use as a makeshift weapon in case any more baddies appear.   "I don't like it that other people were asking for him," she remarked to Matt while searching also for a place to hid unobtrusively in case anyone came in.  "I wonder who they could be?"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2003)

"I don't know, and I'm worried too, thats why I tried to get her to tell me about them.  It could be as innocent as the current slayer having friends that are looking for her, doubtful, but possible I geuss.  Whats most likely is it was the people who set that thing on him.  I think I need to call my dad, he was a watcher, he might have some ideas.  Can I borrow your phone?  We do also need to call the others.  Do you want to do that one?" Matt asks as he watches the elder Englishman.  "I do wish he would wake up, he could tell us something."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 3, 2003)

William walks over and picks up the piece of paper, still wary of his surroundings.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

The piece of paper William retrieves turns out to be a sealed, blank envelope.  Nothing else happens.

Mercedes finds a shower-rod in the bathroom and carries it around with her as she and Matt talk and watch the room.

As stated before, the rest of you would still be doing your researches at this point, so if they do end up calling you, you'll only have part of the info I gave you.  Thanx for your patience.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 5, 2003)

*do I really have to state that...guess I do*

William will open the envelope, and start walking down the street in the direction of the school while reading it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Mercedes pointed to the phone in the hospital room.  "You'll have to use that.  My cell got destroyed by the beastie, remember?"  She took up a good defensive position by the watcher, wary of both the door and the window.  Who knows?  The things could fly as far as she knew.  "Think your dad could help us? Call him first then ring the others up and see what they got."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2003)

"I think so."  Mat said, reaching for the phone and taking it with him to the corner of the room.  He places it on the bed and leans against the wall to watch both the door and window.  He dials the number his father had for Watcher business, a seperate line from their home-line to keep his wife ignorant.  

_I sure hope he has his cell on him, I know he doesn't have it with him as much anymore.  Please pick up._ he thought to himself.[/i]

If he picks up:

"Dad, its me.  I need some help, you know a Mr. Anton Reberts right?  He was attacked today, I am in his hospital room.  He said something about a Chakra ritual, and someone stealing the slayers power.  I uh, I'm with one of the potentials, the only one in the city, thats why he came to warn her."  He finishes, waiting for his father to absorb the information.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

William opens the envelope and finds a drawn map, leading to a place out in the industrial section. There are a few notes on the side in some language he can't read.

Mercedes watches the room while Matt calls his dad, but there is no answer...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

William opens the envelope and finds a drawn map, leading to a place out in the industrial section. There are a few notes on the side in some language he can't read.  He reaches the school shortly and meets up with the rest of them as they are finishing their research 
(Now Matt and Mercedes are at about 8M and the rest of you at 10PM)

Mercedes watches the room while Matt calls his dad, but there is no answer...
He then calls the group, who is in the middle of their research.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 6, 2003)

"hey guys," says william as he meets up with the researchers, "this is a map...supposedly leading to a blind man who has been bitten by a vampire."
Then Corlon shows the map to Mr. Gray, "do you have any idea what these letters say?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 6, 2003)

"Hey, good work Will."  Gwen says as she enters the library.  "Especially since no luck at my end.  Alex's wizardry worked, and we found a hell of a lot of records of neck wounds, but none for a blind man.  And I did a web search for the Chakra ritual, but came up a blank."

She flops down into the closest chair and takes a look at the map.  "Weird writing.  Hope it's nothing important."


----------



## GWolf (Feb 6, 2003)

_ Way to go, shame I couldnt find anything_

Alex gives wil a high five "Nice work dude!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

Tom congratulates William

"Congrats, all I could find out was that the stuff was stolen from around Brightvale. Not terribly useful. "


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

Gary understands it if he can read/write demonic, but otherwise nada.

Matt tried to call the group but apparently the phones at the school must be out or something, b/c there was no answer.
He and mercedes are still at the hospital, the rest of you are in the library talking.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 11, 2003)

ooc: using his super powers to determine that the phone lines are out, corlon will draw his gun and go into combat mode...jk

IC:  "Thanks, but the guy wasn't really forthcoming, he didn't show me his face, tell me his name or anything.  This guy might be cautious, but this place could be a trap..."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 11, 2003)

OOC: I can read demonic, and have knowledge forgotten cultures/ancient language and deamonology.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 11, 2003)

"Where did you find this guy, Will?"  Gwen asks.  "Sounds a bit spooky.  Did he say why or how he knew about all this stuff?"

"Should we phone Matt and Mercedes ?"  She adds, turning to Mr Gray.  "If we're going after these Chakra evil dudes, don't we need the Slayer, or whatever Mercedes is?"


----------



## Corlon (Feb 11, 2003)

"...In a back ally..."says Will, "he said we had a common goal, but he was kind of spooky, just sitting in an ally..."
Will waits a few moments, and then he sighs, and says "he also knew about vampires, meaning we're dealing with someone who knows something, whether it's good or bad..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: Timothy, I'm not Jemal or anything but I feel I should point out that d20 Modern specifically states not to create new Knowledge or Perform categories arbitrarily and to fit them into existing categories.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: Kalanyr/Timothy.  I didn't have any problems with them, b/c they make sense for watcher types to specialize in that kind of knowledge.

IC: 
Gary finds that the writing is a very old form, and he can only understand fractured parts of it.  It's something about the end of the world and a dragon.. But one phrase does stick out "Chakra stop slayer cannot alone."

Matt+Mercedes(Still waiting on u 2) haven't been able to get ahold of their friends and nothing's happening at the hospital (yet...)
Current times: 10:15 PM in the library, 8:30PM at the Hospital

OOC: 
aaaah.. time warp.. weird... *L* 
Don't worry I've got several ways to get it back on track even if they leave the hospital right away, but from now on I'll be keeping everyone at the same time (Meaning from now on if you post doing something that will take hours, then things might happen to interupt you before your done, and I won't post anything else for you until you either finish or something interupts you)


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

"Hmmm, thgis writing is very, very strange. I can regocnize the language, but it's a very weird dialect or a very old form of the language. It metions a dragon and the end of the world. But that's not unusual for a demonic text... also one line I cannot quite figure out. It probarly means that the chackra ritual cannot be stopped by the slayer alone. but this is the exact translation..."

"Chakra stop slayer cannot alone."

"It could also mean the the chakra ritual cannot stop the Slayer on it's own, and that other things need to happen for that as well. What do you guys think.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 13, 2003)

"Does it matter?" says William with a smirk on his face, "either one is bad.  I say we check out this place and see if this stranger was telling the truth.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC:  Why would Mercedes and Matt leave the hospital?  we are here to protect the guy and its much more likely that an attack would come at night, so it wouldn't make sense to leave until someone we know was capable took over for us


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*OOC:  Why would Mercedes and Matt leave the hospital?  we are here to protect the guy and its much more likely that an attack would come at night, so it wouldn't make sense to leave until someone we know was capable took over for us *




OOC:  I agree...they would stay where they are and just wait


----------



## Timothy (Feb 13, 2003)

"Hmmm, you're right, they should be stoipped whatever happens. We're going to need Mercedes, but I would like two gaurds at Anton. Guarding him would be the least dangerous, but still has to be done. who's up for that?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 13, 2003)

"I'm not cut out for combat, so I'll do what I can I guess."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

Matt+Mercedes decide to stay at the Hospital, and are there until something else happens.

Meanwhile back at the Library it's almost 11, and the group is talking when they suddenly realize there's someone leaning against the door.
"If You want, I can go to the watcher.." The man says "I've been looking for him anyways."  He steps forward and you see that his face is weirdly distorted (Watcher types recognize vamp) as he smiles "So who's gonna take me there?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2003)

Gwen backs away from the man with the fangs, quickly realising something's wrong.

"Oh God, he's another one of those demon things, isn't he?"  She says, moving behind Mr Gray and Alex.  "What should we do?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 16, 2003)

Tom tries to figure out what it is (Knowledge (Arcana) +10 

"Yeah, lets take the weird looking threatening guy to the only lead we have, what a great plan. "


----------



## Timothy (Feb 16, 2003)

"Well, children, this gives me a chance to teach you..,

This is a vampire! Vampires can't go somewhere where they haven't been invited, so he can't come in...."

OOC: Oh wait, that isn't a rule in the Buffy-verse right? Íf this isn't true, I'll post a different reaction...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

"A watcher, hey?  Well you're right, but you left out one little detail" He steps forward. "This happens to be a public place."  He smiles showing his fangs and starts towards Gary.
"NOW, I'm not really hungry so just tell me where the REAL watcer is and I'll go kill him instead of you."

OODM: Hmm, this could be interesting.. The NON-buffy fan is playing the watcher.. hehe.. Least I know he won't be using player knowledge in place of Character knowledge.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 16, 2003)

OOC: hehehe, I just need you to give me that information...

IC: 

"I'm sorry, but you know I can't allow that, besides, I put him somehwere underground where you can't go. You have to be invited to come in THERE."

Gary will try to make clear to the others not to say that the watcher is in the hospital.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 16, 2003)

ooc:  wait, are we at the public library, or the school library, only open to students and teachers?

"All these strange things happening again and again.  A mass murder without any explanation, don't you vampires want to keep your existence a secret?  Of course this wouldn't explain everything, but still.  Wouldn't killing us also be a waste of good blood?"  William reaches into his coat and gets ready to draw his pistol on the vampire if he tries to attack.
"I've heard bullets don't work quite as well as other things on vampires, but should we test that theory?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

OODM: You're in the school library, but Brightvale High isn't a private school, its a public school.  Vampires only need to be invited into private places. (Of course only Gary knows this.)

Now, since this seems to be about to degrade into combat (mad vampire, guy with gun) I'ld like everyone elses actions who haven't posted actions yet.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 17, 2003)

"Let's NOT William, I'm sure there is a peaceful way out of this situation, don't you agree, Mr. Vampire?"

_Why did I leave my Stakes at home? I'd forget my own head if it wsn't attached to my bady_ Gary thinks, while looking around the room for somethung like a stake, you can never know.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

lots of wooden chairs + stuff, but no stakes laying around.

"Yeah, the peaceful way is to take me to the slayers watcher.. You might wanna hurry up, I'm gettin a little restless."


----------



## GWolf (Feb 17, 2003)

"Will! You can do it man." Alex calls to will.

"Holy @#!*, what the hell..." Alex says looking off into the distance. As he does this he picks up a chair and tries to throw it at the vamp.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 20, 2003)

hmm, what creative bump can I make...
...
...
guess I can't think of one 
bump


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 21, 2003)

/me joins the uncreative bumpers society


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2003)

As Alex throws the chair, Gwen tries to run past the vampire and along the corridor.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 21, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> */me joins the uncreative bumpers society *



ooc: completely off topic but, thats a cool idea.  UBS, uncreative bumpers society.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

Gary looks around the room, seeing lots of tables+Chairs.. As he looks, he sees one of the chairs go flying at the vampire, propelled by Alex.  It crashes into the vampire, who shrugs it off with a wave of is arm to disentangle the broken thing.
Seeing an opening, Gwen starts running for the door, and the vampire reaches for her, but is spun around by the force of a bullet hitting his arm as William shoots him, the crack of the gun nearly deafenign to those in the enclosed room, who aren't used to people firing guns beside them.
Growling, the vamp forgets about gwen and looks calmly at William, flexing the arm that was shot. "Now THAT is what I call a brave move.  Don't you agree, watcher?"  He starts laughing, a slow evil chuckle. "Drop the gun and run, I'm just here for the watcher."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 24, 2003)

I guess you're right, this is pretty brave, if someone walks in I might be charged with a lot of different crimes...
"How about one more, I thought it was kinda cool how you just shook it off," William says with a smirk as he shoots him again.

ooc:  I think I'll put it away after this, I don't want a teacher working late at night to walk in on this


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2003)

_Thank you for the distraction, Will._  Gwen thinks gratefully as she runs pell-mell through the school.  She tries to find the closest exit, and once outside looks around for a pay phone.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 25, 2003)

OOC- How much do our characters know about vampires ? The normal pop culture stuff ? (eg Sunlight,Holy Water,Stakes = BAD ?) or Less ?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 25, 2003)

OODM: You know however much you think your character would know, but except for watcher and watcher JR, stick to 'common' knowledge.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 26, 2003)

OOC- Thanks

IC- 

Tom looks around for something wooden and easily breakable, if he finds something he'll try to smash it on a desk or something to form a crude stake (or several crude stakes if thats possible).


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: Bumpity bump bump, Bumpity bump bump, Look at Frosty go...

Since Timothy's been away recently, I'll ad-lib his character for now, and I'll do the same for GWolf.
Jarval(Gwen), Corlon(William), Kalanyr(Tom), Timothy(Gary), GWolf(Alex)... I think that's everyone in the Library right now.. If I'm wrong, then whoever's left over is kinda slow on the draw and needs to post a bit more (Or someone could tell me why they're not able to post)

IC: 
Timothy sees one of the splintered legs of the chair flying at him and gets his hands up just in time to catch it, but is too shocked to attack with it for a few seconds.  
Meanwhile, Alex looks on stunned as the vampire shrugs off a BULLET.
Gwen manages to find a payphone and quickly digs a quarter out of her pocket, jamming it in (You can dial next round, who you gonna call?)
Will continues his witty reparte and fires again, another loud BOOM ringing out as his bullet rips through the stomach of the vampire, who makes no effort to move, merely grunting as the bullet flies through him.
"Try that again, it's tickling." He laughs, then a confused look comes over him and he looks down, to see Tom shoving a broken table leg into his chest. Unfortunatly, his sudden look of fear dissipates into a smile as his hand clamps over Toms Neck. "Wrong side of the chest, boy-o." He grins as he lifts Tom easily off the ground and throws him at the gun-wielding pain-in-the-stomach. (4 dmg from impact to Tom, 2 dmg to Will) "NOW Watcher, take me there before I loose what little patience I have LEFT!"

OOC: HEHE.. I just was watching an old ep of StarTrek (Yeah yeah, bring on the Trekkie jokes), and just heard an awesome quote that I just HAD to post somewhere, b/c it'd make a good basis for a D&D Cleric's thoughts on the Polytheistic religions of their world.

Weyoun: "I'm not sure how much faith I have in these.. what did he call them, 'Pah-wraiths and prophets'?  All this talk of 'gods' strikes me as nothing more than superstitious nonsense."
Damar: "You beleive the Founders are gods, don't you?"
Weyoun: "That's different."
Damar: *Laughing* "In what way?"
Weyoun: *Deadpan* "The founders ARE gods."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 27, 2003)

ooc:  as far as I"m concerned, the only good star treks are next generation and voyager 

IC:  seeing as how his bullets aren't working, Will will try tom's idea and try to find a stake _I've gotta find some anti-vampire bullets *sigh*_


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

oodm: hmmm... Wooden bullets..  *Shudder*


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2003)

Gwen dials Mercedes' cell number, hoping the cheerleader left her phone switched on...


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 27, 2003)

Tom stands up groaning. 

"Oww. I knew I should have taken biology."


----------



## Corlon (Mar 4, 2003)

muahaha, UBS strikes again.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2003)

IDM: 
Gary, Unlike Tom, knows exactly where to put the stake, and couragously rushes forward to stab it into the vampires heart, but his hand is knocked to the side at the last second as the vampire blocks his swing.
Alex picks up another chair and throws it at the vampire, who shrugs THIS weapon off, as well.
Gwen dials the number and gets a "The number you have dialed is temporarily out of service" recording.
Will easily finds another broken chair leg and rushes in after the flying chair, jabbing the stake inefectualy at the Vampire, who blocks his arm and back-hands him across the face (6 damage)
Tom manages to get to his feet, and seeing the problems his friends are having, throws a chunk of wood at the thing, which bounces off its head, dazing it for a second or two.

OODM: Too bad Gwen doesn't know that the slayers cell phone got smashed. Guess she could always try the hospital or the cops.. hehe that last one'd be funny.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OODM: Too bad Gwen doesn't know that the slayers cell phone got smashed. Guess she could always try the hospital or the cops.. hehe that last one'd be funny. *



ooc:
"911"
"hello!  My friends are being attacked by a vampire"
"did I here you correctly did you say a vampire?"
"yes, a vampire, he's killing them!"
"Mam, is this some kind of joke?"
etc.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2003)

Gwen slams the phone down and swears.

_No way I can call the police in on this.  They wouldn't belive me, and even if they did, they just get themselves killed...  I'll try the hospital.  Matt, please be there..._

She quickly dials the number and asks if for Matt, telling whoever she gets through to look in Mr Reberts' room.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 6, 2003)

OOC: I'm back! Man, I'm away for just a bit and my character is up, close and Personal with a vamp, I think a good old "Oh dear" is in order.....

IC: Gary can't see any good way out of this, and makes full use of the dazed moment the vampire is experiencing. He jams his chair leg/stake into the heart of the vampire and hopes for the best.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 7, 2003)

William follows suit with his pointy stick.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 15, 2003)

Uncreative
Bumpers
Society

has brought to you an uncreative bump.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 16, 2003)

What's UBS anyway?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

many pointed wooden objects fly in the general direction of the Vampires chest as he recovers from the last blow, and as they hit, his eyes go wide "That's not good.." He says as he turns to dust with a *poof*.

Meanwhile, Gwen has managed to get ahold of the hospital, who sends someone to the room.

Someone enters Mr Reberts room and looks at the two teens. "Which of you is Mercedes?"

OODM: YEAH, Computer fixed!!! I can post now... whooo.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

_Is the man mentally deficient?!_

Mercedes jabbed a finger at Matt and with the best serious expression she could muster answered, "He is."


----------



## Timothy (Mar 17, 2003)

OOC: Don't blame him, I mean come onm, what kinda of a Name is Mercedes anyway?  I'm not going to name my child Toyota or Renault or Something? or BMW, or.... Ah,  you know what I mean.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *OOC: Don't blame him, I mean come onm, what kinda of a Name is Mercedes anyway?  I'm not going to name my child Toyota or Renault or Something? or BMW, or.... Ah,  you know what I mean.  *




OOC:  Mercedes is a Spanish girl's name which means "merciful"
The name honours Santa Maria de Mercedes.

In 1897, Austrian businessman Emil Jellinek named his his Daimler Phoenix after his 9 year old daughter Mercedes.  That is where the car brand "Mercedes" comes from.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

the orderly looks at 'Mercedes' and says "OK, car-guy, you've got a phone call, and then you've got an appointment with the security gaurds." He turns to look at (the real) Mercedes And you can wait for him in the Security office.  Come on, lets go kids."


----------



## Timothy (Mar 18, 2003)

OOC: hahahaha, I've gotto hand it to you Jit, you know your history. I'll take back my comment!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2003)

Matt mouths the word car-guy and can't help but laugh at the obliviousness of the hospital worker.  He looks at Mercedes and grins.

"What do you mean we have a date with security, thats stupid we were just visiting since we're worried about him."  Sighing he gestures them out of the room to wherever he was suppoused to be going to take the phonecall.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 24, 2003)

judging from the sci-fi shows I've seen, I should say "wow, he was powerful and then," he says as he faces gary, "you're going to tell me that this was just an average one, and there are much more powerful ones, correct?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

Mercedes shakes her head.  "No.  I'm not leaving him here...how do we know that..." she glances at the orderly. "he's not one of the...you know...bad guys wearing a uniform he stole or something.    I'm not leaving your grandpa alone."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

the guard looks at the lady as he motions you BOTH out of hte room.  "And your name is?"


----------



## Timothy (Mar 24, 2003)

"Well ,you know that map William found? That place is bound to have much more evil monsters, but maybe no vampires!"


----------



## Corlon (Mar 24, 2003)

The guy you're talking to nudges you in the side, "I am William "

ooc:


----------



## Timothy (Mar 25, 2003)

OOC: First your corlon, then your william, then your corlon, and now your william agaian, MAKE up your mind!

(I know you allready have made it clear you will now play as william, but I need defense, how crappy it can be)


----------



## Corlon (Mar 26, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *OOC: First your corlon, then your william*




OCC:  I see no Corlon anywhere... did I forget I was William in this campaign and write Corlon somewhere?


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

In the beginnign IIRC you were trying to get yourself to be called Corlon, your nickname, but it didn't pay off.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah yeah, one post!
neways, let's stop arguing, it's filling up the thread...


----------



## Corlon (Mar 29, 2003)

U
B
S

S
T
R
I
K
E
S

A
G
A
I
N


----------



## Corlon (Apr 5, 2003)

um...
bump
...
I guess


----------



## Timothy (Apr 6, 2003)

Gary decides it is too dull in here and turns into a vamopire to attack the others.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 7, 2003)

"aaaaa" *blam* *blam* *blam*
(shooting gary as he turns into a vampire)

but seriously, where are you Jemal and others?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

um, the Shalimar(Matt) and the Slayer(Kitana) both quit... Check the OOC thread and we'll talk about it some more there if there's anyone who wants to keep playing. (As obviously you two do)


----------



## Corlon (Apr 8, 2003)

wow, the slayer and the counseling the slayer person guy in training have quit...that kinda ruins it
I was just waiting for it to go on...do I want to play some more, I dunno.

I don't really care.

whatever you want.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

This is what the OOC thread is for, not the IC thread.  If you want to talk about the future of the game or find out what we've been saying, head there please.  No more posts here until the game starts again, pls.


----------

